# The Fatty Questionnaire!



## Gspoon (May 15, 2009)

Hey there, I made a questionnaire, didn't really know what to do with it! But our resident HotFattygirl, Ivy thought I should make this into a thread! Go nuts folks!


1 What is your Name/Alias?

2 What brought you into the community?

3 Why do you stay in the community?

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?


How has this community made you feel?


----------



## Ivy (May 15, 2009)

spoony survey time!


---
1 What is your Name/Alias? - Ivy!

2 What brought you into the community? - to be honest, i would probably still lurk if i did not have a paysite. when i opened mine i was kind of in a position where i had to start posting, so i guess that brought me out into nonlurker mode. i am generally too shy for the internets.

3 Why do you stay in the community? - because i have made some amazing friends.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? - feedee.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? - all of my best friends are fat girls.

6 If you could be skinny, would you? - no.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? - i do my best!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? - driving to the bashes with my best ladies. SO GOOD. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? - none of the above!

9 What part of your body do you like the most? - i am a big fan of my brain.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years? - probably.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? - it needs more pie.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? - no.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? - i pretty much do all of my shopping online as of late. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? - mexican food. yummm.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? - i am pretty much down for whatever. my size is not usually an issue. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? - eat more pie.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? - DONT BE CREEPY.


How has this community made you feel? - it is a pretty good situation 98% of the time.


----------



## Red (May 15, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
 Red/Lorna

2 What brought you into the community?
Me


3 Why do you stay in the community?
 I'm nosey and love people and there are more 'like-minded' people on here than in my real life


4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
 Boring old regular with a very, very good imagination

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
I notice them wherever I go

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Not skinny but a few stone lighter for health reasons

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
 I am already fat

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
 Meeting everyone in Boston last year, very surreal and friendly and exciting. It was so good I went back again a few weeks later (Hope to make it to NY sometime this year to hang out with some cool peeps). Also, meeting some lovely UK based people who are very genuine and very great to chat to about the important stuff in life

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Neither. My 'real' friends don't really choose to discuss this with me although I found out a few weeks ago that a friend of a friend who has met me a few times seems to feel sorry for me. I'm still debating whether to challenge this or not

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Shoulders

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years?
Yes EDIT (How would I change? - No idea, hopefully more real friends and more understanding of others

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
I have been astounded by how judgemental some people on here can be, not realising that everyone talks and it's going to get passed on. I am not too happy with the 'persona' some people on here have chosen to believe about me but I guess that the reality is the people who matter know the truth and I like it that way

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
If it suits them and they are happy, yes

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Well I hit up all the usual fat girl shops like Evans and New Look but I have a weird figure so sometimes I can find stuff in 'normal' stores. Pretty weird considering I'm 'morbidly obese' *sigh*


14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Carbohydrates, bread, butter, salty tasty things that are very bad for my waistline but huh, I'm a food loving Taurean, I don't plan on denying myself too much anytime soon

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I would really like to start horse riding but every stable I have contacted asking if I can join up (stating my weight clearly) has chosen not to get back to me, this makes me pretty sad as I think it is something I would really enjoy and get a lot out of. I love to swim and luckily for me its one of the safest things a fatty can do, I'm working on improving my front crawl (one of this years goals)


16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
Until we get all the fatties on board with size acceptance, I'm not too sure...

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Keep reading, keep posting and remember that you are you and no-one else gets to decide what you will or will not be.


----------



## Gspoon (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, I re read the questions, I edited question 10!

Also! well done on your questions ladies


----------



## Ocean (May 15, 2009)

*1. What is your Name/Alias?* My Alias here is Ocean, quite literally, because I love surfing and the sea in general. My real name is Allie.

*2. What brought you into the community?* When I was younger, I literally googled something like 'fat bellies' or 'gaining weight' and Dimensions came up in the search. Of couse I didn't join the forums until lately, before I just used to read the stories.

*3. Why do you stay in the community?* This is the one of a very few places where I feel like I can admit anything.

*4. Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?* I was an unintentional gainer which got me into liking bigger bodies and the aspect of gaining, but at the moment, I'm more into watching others gain, male or female. 

*5. How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?* I have a fascination for the fatter build, and I watch every single TV program going if it has something to do with being fat or weight gain, that goes for buying magazines, if they have a specific story relating back to that.

*6. If you could be skinny, would you?* Heh, I am skinny.

*6.2 If you could be fat, would you?* A part of me says yes. I want to be able to be chubby and feel so free with it, but at the moment, I'm not in that place.

*7. What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?* In all honesty, finding out other people were just like me.

*8. How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?* When I was chubbier, I didn't get direct comments, though I was described as the 'chubby red head'. Other than that, no, not really.

*9. What part of your body do you like the most?* My stomach. Big or small, protruding or flat, it's my favourite part.

*10. Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?* Maybe. And as for change, maybe I'd have the guts to at least let myself gain back that 40lbs.

*11. What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?* Nothing I can think of from the top of my head.

*12. Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?* Yes to both. 

*13. So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?* I tend to frequent stores like Animal and Fat Face, and since friendly isn't such a issue for me at the moment.

*14. What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?* Pastries such as Pain au Chocolat (235 cals each) and Cheese Twists (around 200cals) so... yeah, they're not exactly the best for my waist line.

*15. What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?* I surf when I get the chance to, which was made pretty hard when I was chubbier, I was that much more unfit, and I had a whole new balance to get used to. I also love clothes shopping, another hinderence when I was bigger because it seemed like everything was too small for me. Luckily playing computer games and reading are easy at most sizes.

*16. The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?* Make everyone fat so there can't be any discrimination. Nah, I just hope that like fashions, it'll go back around to that being fat is more popular than being thin, like it used to be.

*17. Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?* Enjoy yourself? Be polite, especially to those generous enough to show pictures of how gorgeous they look. Oh, and don't treat them like objects, or just be.. ew creepy.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 15, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
_TallFatSue. I am what I am. _

2 What brought you into the community?
_Looking for helpful hints to improve my daily life as a very tall very fat woman. Sometimes I feel like a very round peg in a square hole. It can be a challenge to sail my yacht-sized body through a sea of row-boats._

3 Why do you stay in the community?
_Feeling of belonging, and maybe some of my fat, er, adventures can help or inspire others._

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
_Just a well-rounded, regular gal._

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
_Great for the ego to know that this obese middle-aged woman can still get a "rise" out of some men. _

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
_Only to see what it's like, but not a priority._

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
_Mission accomplished: I didn't try to gain so much weight, but I didn't try to stop either. Methinks obesity has made me a better person because it's taught me to think creatively and independently, and to see what is and is not truly important in life._

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
_It felt great simply to be in a room where fat was the norm for a change._

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
_Generally praised, sometimes affectionately teased, rarely insulted. I walk tall with a smile on my face and a bounce in my step. A positive attitude works wonders too, although some people find me annoyingly cheerful. _

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
_My feet. They're too big, but still very feminine, and they work hard to support my weight. A good foot massage pure heaven, and I'll take two, please. :smitten: Purrrr...._

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
_Yes, if people still want me around. Hope to gain more wisdom (if not "whiz-dumb") with age._

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
_Even here, a few ingrates like to tear down others in order to build themselves up. _

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
_All things being equal, I prefer thin men due to simple logistics, and fat women because we are the best, ya know. _

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
_One of my favorites is Meijer (pronounced "MY-er"), a regional Target-like store. Nice wide aisles, good selection._

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
_Variety is the spice of life. A good, well-balanced and large meal plus a chocolate dessert gives me a buzz that's almost erotic. If having a 55-inch (140-cm) waistline is good, then yes it's good. No junk please: my fat is made of only the finest ingredients. :eat2:_

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
_My size is generally not a major problem. Seating can be a challenge, but usually we can accommodate it. I like to travel, and cruises are very fat friendly. On the other hand, airline seating is a challenge, so I prefer to drive if feasible. My boss just asked to "volunteer" me for a business trip to Reno, Nevada next week (I won't say no to that!  ). Let's hope my flight will be reasonably fat tolerant and I won't need to make too many far-flung connections._

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
_Very tired of anorexic models and actresses ruling the airwaves. More variety please! _

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
_Don't let your size be an obstacle to your enjoyment of life. Everyone has emotional issues and baggage, and the only major difference is that our fat happens to be very visible. Accentuate the positive, and you'll be amazed at how your fat becomes less relevant in the wider (no pun intended) world. If obesity is my worst problem in life, then I am one lucky woman. _


----------



## Gspoon (May 15, 2009)

Learning lots of cool things about people! This is really neat


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 15, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? *Rachel.*

2 What brought you into the community? *Honestly, originally looking for fap materials. *

3 Why do you stay in the community?* I wanted to actually become part of the size acceptance community and meet some cool people.*

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? *A bit of a feedee but above all, a normaleveryday fat chick.*

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? *FA's - wellllll, I'd like to meet some more (decent) ones. *

6 If you could be skinny, would you? *No. Smaller, yes. Skinny, no.*

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? * N/A.* 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? * Err I can't think of anything in particular online.. just meeting some cool people. No bashes/get togethers yet for me.*8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? Varies.

9 What part of your body do you like the most? *Right now I'm obsessed with my long hair.* 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? *More involved, going to bashes and such. *

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? *Lack of reality in feeder/feedee discussions, lack of FA's around my area. *

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? *Prefer thin boys and fat chicks.*

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? *Some.*

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? *Italian, Taco Bell & sweets. Nope. *

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? *I like to spend time with my friends, party, watch movies, nap, go on the computer, go out to eat, shop. Rarely. I hate sports and shit anyway. As far as fitting in certain things though, I wish I could better. *

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? *I'm changing it one person at a time.. educating those close to me about size acceptance and trying to get them to appreciate themselves and others for differences, etc. Also, by just being a proud fat girl and not letting people give me shit. *

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? *Get involved and get talking to people. *

How has this community made you feel? *:]*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 15, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Sasha 

2 What brought you into the community?
I was introduced by an ex boyfriend

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Friends, work and networking

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
Why isn't foodee a category?  And lets not make being "regular" seem like a bad thing. lol

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
They have their positives and negatives.

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Naw

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Already am

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
My first experience at BGP in London was amazing. My first bash was awesome but had some downsides as well.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Of the norm? Are we talking about people outside of this community? People dont tease, but mostly express concern. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
My lower back. I love it being touched, rubbed, kissed. It feels and looks awesome.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
IDK. I would hope I will always keep in touch with my good friends from the community which will always keep me in somehow.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
Petty drama that people cause because they have nothing better to do , people not minding their own business, pre judging others, and the backstabbing between women. Shouldn't we support each other more?? I mean, thats why we are here right?

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
I love guys of all sizes.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
LB, and Avenue are the only ones i can go into now. Even then its a tight fit most of the time.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Mexican. I grew up on it and will never stop eating it. Unless I move to England, their mexican food there is crap.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
It makes dancing for hours on end impossible, but doesn't keep me from doing it here and there. But photography and sewing arent affected. Traveling is only because I need to buy two seats and it just makes things more expensive. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
Stop the perpetual cycle of one way is the ONLY way. To get people to realize size isn't everything about a person and if someone wants to be thin then they can be and if someone wants to be fat they can be as well. I would want people to stop trying to change everyone else for their own personal liking.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Have fun, enjoy meeting new people and just be yourself.


----------



## PhatChk (May 15, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Jossie/PhatChk

2 What brought you into the community? After my first NJBBW Bash the very nice people I met. 

3 Why do you stay in the community? I love the people here.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? hmmmm I guess a regular

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? It makes me self confident and happy.

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Only if it was necessary.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? uhhh I am 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

There's not an specific moment just the feeling of being around people that are accepting and not worrying about the weird looks, or the comments. The feeling of freedom.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? 

I get alot of weird looks, I might feel okay but after a while it starts to get on my nerve. Sometimes I tend to hide from people.

9 What part of your body do you like the most? lol Lips, hips, thights 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? In five years I hope to have moved to Japan.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? No disappointments so far.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes I do!

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? I mostly shop online but I do love going to Barnes and Nobles. I believe they are size friendly. Always have big comfy chairs.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? I love Creole spanish food and Italian. 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Yes it does. But I have found substitutions. I love traveling (as long as there are funds available), going to the movies, out to have dinner and drinks.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? hmmm I'll have to think about that one.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Keep an open mind! and ENJOY!


How has this community made you feel? Happy!


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Hey there, I made a questionnaire, didn't really know what to do with it! But our resident HotFattygirl, Ivy thought I should make this into a thread! Go nuts folks!
> 
> 
> 1 What is your Name/Alias?
> ...



*DIMS has helped me maintain my tenuous grip on sanity. *


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 15, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Ash

2 What brought you into the community? Looking to talk fashion with other fat chicks.

3 Why do you stay in the community? I have gotten to know some really interesting folks; I can always count on them for a laugh or two.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? None of the above. I'm anything but regular. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I never gave FA's much thought before coming here. I am glad they are around though. And I'm always proud when I see another confident fat chick out and about. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? No, I don't find thinness sexy on me. I need at least a lil jelly.6.2 If you could be fat, would you? Yes. And it's a good thing I am!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? When I get the chance, I really like catching up with folks in chat. It's a great group and they are forever making me lmao.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? I haven't been teased and if I have the jerks didn't do a very good job hurting their intended target. Mostly, people are always giving me compliments about something - I think I lead a pretty nice, blessed life. 


9 What part of your body do you like the most? I love my hips and my jello booty. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Maybe - who knows what the future holds, right? In five years, my partner and I will have had a commitment, and maybe a couple big beautiful kids running around our home. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? There seems to be alot of cattiness and insecurity floating around. But I guess that's everywhere you go so...

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Recently my honey has picked up a lil weight - she doesn't like it though (she hoops regularly) so she's going to take it off. I think her lil pudge is adorable; maybe because it's attached to her. :wubu:

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? I shop everywhere! My size really has nothing to do with it. Even if I think they won't carry my size...I still try, cause if it stretches, chances are it can work. From higher end to Target -- I gets my shop on! 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Soul food like my grandmother used to make. Collard greens, mac and cheese, hoppin' john, fried chicken, dressing, okra, etc. That will make you thick - guranteed to put a booty on ya'! lol

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? My size has never stopped what I do. I love to travel and do so often, I go to movies, wine tastings, to see plays, concerts, open mics, etc. It's just not something I will let get in my way of a good time.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? The best thing we can do is to really start to become comfortable with ourselves - love and respect ourselves. When people see we are proud and confident and won't be taken for a joke; they'll know we're serious and act accordingly.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Have fun on the boards, but don't forget to live your life! There is more to fat acceptance than cyber space. Enjoy yourself!

How has this community made you feel? It's reaffirmed what I already knew to be true - I'm beautiful, I'm amazing and the added luxury - I'm fat!


----------



## candygodiva (May 15, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Hey there, I made a questionnaire, didn't really know what to do with it! But our resident HotFattygirl, Ivy thought I should make this into a thread! Go nuts folks!



Good one Spoony! *hugs*

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Candy Godiva

2 What brought you into the community?
Advertising my website, and to make friends with similar interests.

3 Why do you stay in the community?
I stay in the community because of the friends I've made here. It's also still a great place to advertise myself and what I do.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
I never really described myself as a feedee or a gainer, although I enjoy my fatness and love eating.. a LOT!

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
They all affect my life in different ways, but FA's pay my bills, and stroke my humongous ego, so I would have to say they affect my life a bit more than the others.

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
I can't say I wouldn't. I'd love to run a marathon someday, maybe climb a mountain. I enjoy being the mountain a bit much though, and unless somebody has a magic wand, it ain't happening. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Fat fat and all that!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
Feasting with my fatties, and enjoying the intimate company of a few starstruck fanboys.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Sometimes they tease, if I even notice it, but for the most part I am praised for being myself, and having confidence.

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
My brains, what's left of them. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
I'll be around, wiser, and no worse for wear.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
I can't say I've been disappointed by anything in this community. It's only the internet, and I never take things too seriously.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
I love girls with some meat on their bones, boys to from time to time. I generally prefer my partners to be smaller than me, but I am still attracted to larger folk as well. I guess I'm bisexual, and bisizual. lol

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Lane Bryant, The Avenue, and Cato Plus.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
If it's on a buffet it's gonna be great for my belly!

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I play World of Warcraft. My belly is getting too big for me to reach my keyboard well.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
Unfortunately, I don't think the world is going to change it's opinion of fat. I just intend to be myself, and be the best person I can be in hopes that people would accept and love me for who I am, not what I look like.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Just be true to yourself, don't try too hard, and don't try to force your opinions and beliefs on other people, and you'll be fine.

How has this community made you feel?
Like I'm part of something much bigger than myself, a part of a growing family, accepted, and loved.


----------



## VVET (May 15, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Hey there, I made a questionnaire, didn't really know what to do with it! But our resident HotFattygirl, Ivy thought I should make this into a thread! Go nuts folks!
> 
> 
> 1 What is your Name/Alias? daj462
> ...


LOL, mostly good, although some sadness about those who are no longer with us.


----------



## GutsGirl (May 15, 2009)

*1 What is your Name/Alias?*

GutsGirl. I chose the name primarily because I looove Chuck Palahniuk's short story "Guts" (it's the first thing I read from him, and it's my favorite story out of his book Haunted).

Also, I guess I have a little bit of a gut. 

*2 What brought you into the community?*

Interest in the FA/BBW/BHM culture, which I picked up from my FA boyfriend. I guess I just started Googling around and landed here.

*3 Why do you stay in the community?*

Ummm, because it's... fun? And interesting. There are a lot of smart posters around here and I like reading all the differing opinions and seeing how men and women of any and all sizes and shapes relate to each other, just as people.

Besides, I like looking at the paysite photos. I don't consider myself a bisexual, but I enjoy admiring the well-rounded feminine shape. I guess I'm more of an FA for a BBW than I am for a BHM, oddly enough.

*4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*

I would consider myself something of a Feedee/Gainer because I'm not opposed to gaining weight for myself, and I love eating. :eat2: Plus, I love to imagine how my body would look at a slightly higher weight (say, 10, 15, or 20 pounds), and I especially love thinking about how my FA boyfriend would react to a fluffier me. :smitten:

*5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*

I'm in a relationship with a wonderful FA guy, and my mom is a BBW. I seem to associate big older women with a maternal quality in regards to myself.

*6 If you could be skinny, would you?*

Only if I had to be, for health/mobility/joint stability reasons. I *love* my love handles, my belly, and my plump thighs. 

*6.2 If you could be fat, would you?*

If I could gain, say, up to 180-200 and stay there *and* be healthy and happy and pain-free, I would do so. The only problem then would be finding new pants. 

*7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*

Never been to a IRL gathering. I'm afraid I would be something of 'the thin girl out'.

*8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*

I'm not teased and haven't really been teased for my weight. I think my former bad feelings about it came from thinking about what my physical ideal is/was, and feeling bad that I didn't match up to it.

*9 What part of your body do you like the most?*

Toss-up between my belly (very soft, pale, and kind of pudgy, with a nice-shaped belly button) and my love handle-covered hips, which I find very sensual and sexy-looking, given that they have three little tiers of love handles: one layer on my upper hips, two (one on each side) little soft handfuls (literally a handful!) of fat _right_ above my hip joint, and the tops of my thighs, which are pudgy. So it kind of swells out progressively, and I think it looks really cool. I've been looking around to see if there are any BBWs who have similar hips to mine, because I'm really interested to 'see' if I could keep that shape if I ever gain weight. I love it!

*10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*

Well, I hope at that point I'd be married to my FA, and maybe be a little pudgier, on my own (or with my husband), and maybe on the way to starting a family together. :wubu:

*11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*

I'm kind of disappointed with the way the whole WLS thing has been addressed, but that's a complex issue and one that I don't know a lot about.

*12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*

Honestly... I find BBWs more aesthetically attractive than BHMs (in general). But I can find a guy with some extra weight on him attractive.

*13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*

Ummm, it's pretty much Wal-Mart for me.

*14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*

Oh, let's see, cheesecake, fudge, other candies... yeah, I guess it's good if I wanted to gain!  

*15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*

I don't think so. My main problem is that my muscles need to be stronger. If my muscles were more toned, then I would feel better about doing more physical things.

*16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*

I think that combating prejudice first starts with the prejudice in one's own heart. My view of fat and fatness has gone a complete 180 since I met my boyfriend and discovered the world of FAism. I would just say that no FA/FFA should be made to feel ashamed for their love for the fat body, nor should a BBW/BHM be made ashamed of the way their body looks. It shouldn't be something that is looked upon as weird or unnatural. But such a change in viewpoint starts with individuals. It's just really about treating others the way you would want to be treated yourself: with respect and dignity.

*17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*

Hang out and have fun.


----------



## Ivy (May 16, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Learning lots of cool things about people! This is really neat



you still have to post your answers buddy!


----------



## Ash (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Ashley. And also Ashley. 

2 What brought you into the community?
I came here nearly 10 years ago through a random search for "fat" and "weight-gain". I was trying to figure myself out. 

3 Why do you stay in the community?
I love this community. I am me because of the things I've learned and the people I've met here. I can't imagine my life without Dimensions.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
Gainer/Feedee

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
I <3 FAs. I'm one of the FA cheerleaders here, and I always have been. And all of my female friends are fat, so I love them, too.

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Never.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Fatter? Yes.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
My fondest memory is of my first bash--HB Labor Day 2007. It's when I met most of the people who I consider my family now. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
They don't, really. When soup and I are out together, we get some serious stares, but we both think it's hilarious. We often sing circus music as we walk around Target. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
My belly.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
I'll definitely be here in 5 years, and 10 years, and 50 years. I'm sure I'll have some highs and lows along the way, but I'll still be who I am. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
In-fighting and drama. 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
I tend to like guys with athletic or thin bodies.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
I shop mostly online these days for clothing. Not generally a fan of malls or any of that.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
I love Italian food. And cupcakes. And it's always going to my waistline.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I go to fat events and hang out with my friends. I play WoW. I do everything I want to do, no matter how fat I am.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
The best way to change the world is to live a happy fat life (or with a happy fat partner) and to ignore those who don't understand. Life is too short to live for anyone but you. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Get involved! Go to events and talk to people. Seriously, this community has so much to offer. You just have to be open to the experience.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
*Jackie/Juicy Jacqulyn*

2 What brought you into the community?
*fat peoplezzz*

3 Why do you stay in the community?
*friends <3*

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
*feedee-ish-tendancies*

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
*i have some great bbw, fa, and bhm friends, they have influenced my work in modelling and been influences in life*

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
*fuck that noise....*

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
*you mean fatter? i would eat a whole cake... A WHOLE FUCKING CAKE!!!*

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
*at a bash... racing jon blaze down a hallway and falling down while wearing his hat and glasses saying "im jon blaze mutha fucka!" and he helped me back up lol*

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
*I AM normal... i dont think being skinny makes u normal and therefore being fat makes me a freak... i am just a big person and if people cant handle it and insult me i just wonder what they are so ashamed of in themselves that they feel the need to draw attention away by making comments about my size. them: "your fat!!!" me: "omg when did that happen!?!!?!"*

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
*bellllyyyyy*

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
*i think i do, not sure how i would change, i guess time will tell*

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
*id prefer not to say*

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
*im very open minded. for me its all about the personality. ive dated big, medium, and slim men... and found different things attractive in each. i love fat girls... i dunno why... so cute <3 haha *squish**

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
*i like lane bryant, addition elle, penningtons, walmart, torrid, and some jewellery and make up stores.... all appear fat friendly*

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
*pizza.........nuff said*

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
*i can no longer fit on amusement park rides.... le sigh...*

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
*eat all the non believers.....*

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
*trust yourself.... BE YOUSELF.... make your own decisions and remember, pizza is your friend <3 *


How has this community made you feel? *pretty good for the most part*


----------



## Captain Save (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
David/Captain Save

2 What brought you into the community?
The library

3 Why do you stay in the community?
The people are real and rich in their diversity; they are constructive, intellectual, humorously cryptic, wise, sarcastic, confident, sexy, shy, adversarial and so many other things! The thing I like the most is that most of the people are close to my own age. I'm surrounded by people in their early twenties at work, and there's a lot of things on which we just can't relate.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? Looking back I realize I have slight feeder tendencies, but only to please a lady.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
They don't directly affect my life on a day to day basis; I will admit to being distracted by the sight of something good while driving:happy:

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
No.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Probably.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
My best experience has been just being online.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
I've had to put up with teasing only at work because of the work environment; people are expected to be rather thick skinned. I've found that they can dish it out, but can't take it!:happy:

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My face; it's the most powerful tool I have. With it I can express things, explore a fat girl, taste, smell, see, hear and feel things, etc.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Yes, I'll most likely be here. I'll be more involved in doing good things for people who are just coming to terms with fat acceptance in themselves and others, and getting ready for my next career. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
Animosity by far. It's the reason Hyde Park was doomed from the start; I wouldn't even go there. It's also the reason a lot of people leave and don't come back. Yes, there are trolls. There are also people who just don't know any better, and they need help in learning what is acceptable and what is not; instead, they make a mistake here and get crucified by the town mob. If I were 18, vulnerable and coming to terms with my fat attraction I wouldn't come back here after being drawn and quartered as I've seen done.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Opposite gender, and a few extra pounds is putting it lightly.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Some of them are; Wal-Mart is a virtual Mecca for those of the XXL variety. Others often are not, and it depends on what I'm getting and why I'm there. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Absolutely not! Hedonism is the driving factor behind my favorites (Tuscan Italian, Burger King, Gyros, baked goods) and if I didn't consider my job, my health, physical demands placed on me etc. I would be much larger.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
Money stops me from doing fun things as much as I used to, and the things I still do are relatively free and easy(going to the gym, the internet, occasional cooking spree.)

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I would be patient and accepting of the way things are for people while being respectful of their needs and dignity, one situation at a time. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Ladies, here you will be greatly admired for your womanly attributes by a lot of people. Some will be twice your age, with twice your income. Learn what it means to be Big Beautiful Women. Despite the temptation, I would recommend not being Big Beautiful Hoes; your sexuality is your choice and your responsibility, and I won't disrespect your choice. 
Gentlemen, the ladies here are absolutely gorgeous, and exactly what you're looking for. If you came here for immediate gratification, go to the library and the paysites, and stay off the forums.
Ladies and Gentlemen should both follow the forums, read the sticky threads, and observe the ebb and flow of things. When you are confident you can smoothly flow into the traffic, get involved, and enjoy yourself!


How has this community made you feel? 
Good! I can say whatever is on my mind without the peanut gallery giggling in the background. Well, for the most part.


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?

Michael, AKA Mini, AKA Tall Guy

2 What brought you into the community?

Found it through the old story room. Was basically just looking for fap material.

3 Why do you stay in the community?

Met some really cool people, and I feel pretty accepted here.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

Boring ass regular.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

Fellows FAs are competition, and I am secretly plotting their collective demise. Fat chicks and dudes are cool, though.

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

I am skinny.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

Nope. Got a bad back and knees already. It's not in my best interests to exacerbate the situation any.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

I won fifty dollars and spent it on booze.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

I'm extremely tall, so I get stared at a lot.

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

My eyes, even though I tend to hide them behind sunglasses. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

I will be here as long as they'll keep me, but I don't change for anyone. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

Dames with boyfriends. Damn their scaly hides!

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

Basically, the only body I really give a shit about is my own. So long as they're happy and healthy, they could be a hundred pounds or a thousand.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

I shop almost exclusively at Big and Tall stores, because I can rarely find clothes that fit anywhere else.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

Granola. It contains iron, which helps me play.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

Read, write, fuck around online, etc.. My size prevents me from being a jockey, but that's about it.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

Tell 'em to eat multiple dicks, 'cause it's none of their fuckin' business what people do to their bodies or to the bodies of consenting adults.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

Stop with being creepy motherfuckers.


How has this community made you feel? 

Again, I feel pretty accepted here, and that's a rarity for me.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 16, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Hey there, I made a questionnaire, didn't really know what to do with it! But our resident HotFattygirl, Ivy thought I should make this into a thread! Go nuts folks!
> 
> 
> 1 What is your Name/Alias? *Jon B, Jon Blaze, Johnny B lol*
> ...




Nice little survey.


----------



## Gspoon (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Grady, but you may call me Spoony 

2 What brought you into the community? Myself actually! I was searching through some pregnancy pics (Yes, I thought I was into pregnancy, I am! But I like BBWs) I eventually found myself here, and I love it!

3 Why do you stay in the community? Friends! I love talking to people who have a similar common interest, and you guys actually listen to me, know what I mean and how I feel about it 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? I am one of the regulars! I love coming back and just being myself. Its kinda like I walk into work and people wave and say "Hey Spoony! How was your night?"

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Sometimes, I feel some FAs take advantage of our situations. In the sense "Well, I like them, so they have to like me in return". Or other FAs that think they are better than other FAs, in the sense they can do what ever they want, and just take a girl from a guy who actually cares about them. We are all in the same boat, lets all be friends here.

BBWs are nice actually, some are kinda ruthless but I can understand I suppose. I know lots of girls that want to back stab others to get their way, and bolster their reputations. We are all in the same boat, lets all be friends here.

6 If you could be skinny, would you? I am skinny!

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? When I was a lot younger, I used to think I wanted to be the one who was fat, but as I got older, I realized that it was big women who really got me wild... I love who I am now!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? I have never actually met someone from the community in person, I would like to someday though, lots of folks here seem like up right fellows!

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? I am often teased by my friends because I like bigger women, but I actually don't mind it at all either. What bugs me the most is when they ask "Would you do that chick?" BBWs are Women, human! Treat em as such!

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My arms! 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I would honestly like to be in a relationship with a nice soft BBW. I also hope to have met lots of people from the community via Bash or just a get together 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? The drama revolving around the community, as I said before we are all in the same boat, lets just live our lives peacefully!

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? I like the opposite gender having more than just a few extra pounds, many people ask me my preference of weight, I generally say 150 lbs - X lbs

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Well, I often visit video game stores or guitar stores. They actually have no preference on body size, just wallet size 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? I actually eat the worst food known to man kind, thankfully I am beginning to change that!

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? My size is good for my life right now.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? Personally, I would like to... I dunno, if I was famous or something, promote size acceptance . Like have people ask me about my love for bigger women 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Be yoruself, live your life, and unfasten your belt and unzip those pants. And see how much knowledge you gain!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2009)

Do I haaaaaave to? lol j/k


1 What is your Name/Alias? Lloyd/bmann0413

2 What brought you into the community? A random search of weight gain pictures, lol

3 Why do you stay in the community? Because of all the friends I made, and all the hottie-hot-hottie ladies, and the chance to make size acceptance and fat admiration known

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? Uhm... foodie and one of the regulars(?)

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Basically, by showing me that everyone is beautiful in their own way and that I shouldn't be ashamed of my preferences for women

6a.If you could be skinny, would you? Ehhh, maybe with muscle tone. lol

6b. If you could be fat, would you? Ehh, again. Maaaybe around 400lbs... lol

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? Once again, all the lasting friends I've made. I LOVE YOU GUYS! 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? A little from column A, a little from column B

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My smile... and my eyes

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? For the better. Maybe by becoming a greater FA and size activist than before.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? All the drama some people start. And some people not accepting others for "losing weight" or "gaining more"

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Uhm... DUUUUUUH! :happy:

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Walmart, mostly... and from what it looks like, not by much

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? PAAAAAAASTA! And not that I know of. lol

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Easy, playing video games, making videos, playing basketball, taking photos, drawing, making people laugh... and nope! My size is actually not getting in the way!

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? By showing them that you CAN be fat and happy. How? I have no idea at the moment. Maybe lead them to Dimensions or something? Don't forget, I'm still a size activist-in-training... lol

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Be nice. Don't be a jerk to people. Don't just be about the weight gain (DIVERSIFY YOURSELF). And be TRUE to yourself.


How has this community made you feel? Like I'm not just important to this community, but to the whole world. And like I belong. Oh, and I feel loved by all the friends I made.

:happy::bow:


----------



## Cors (May 16, 2009)

*1. What is your Name/Alias?*
Cors, short for corseted. I am into waist training and go through phases of wearing an 18" corset 23 hours everyday. It is more comfortable than it sounds but I love working out too much to keep it up for long. 

*2. What brought you into the community?*
My love for BBWs and interest in size acceptance. 

*3. Why do you stay in the community?*
The people, of course! I enjoy the discussions here and feel like I belong, especially now that we have the FA/FFA and GLBTQ forums.

*4. Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*
I am an FA and a foodee. 

*5. How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*
After years of feeling alienated and struggling with some sort of FA guilt, I love being able to talk to people who not only accept that side of me but actually understand. The occasional BBW sighting makes me all happy too. 

*6i. If you could be skinny, would you?*
I am all of 97lbs so I wouldn't want to be any smaller. I have never actually felt thin though, even at much lower weights and I suppose it would be nice to feel my size, if that makes sense. 

*6ii. If you could be fat, would you?*
I often get curve envy when I look at the girls here and sometimes wish I could put on 20lbs or so, especially if I can direct it all to my bony bum. 

*7. What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*
I haven't met anyone in person or attended a bash yet. I have had a couple of heartfelt conversations with Dimmers though - I really cherish their openness and friendship. 

*8. How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*
I am considered too fat in Asia and too thin everywhere else. I suppose some people actually do appreciate my body type (size 0 and busty) but more often than not, I just get unwanted attention from rude men and dirty looks from women. 

*9. What part of your body do you like the most?*
My feet I guess. They are small, narrow and unnaturally high arched - perfect for running around in heels all day!

*10. Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
I hope so! 

*11. What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
Thin-bashing, the fat hierachy and general cattiness. I was naive and thought that fat women of all people would be accepting of different body types and of each other. 

*12. Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*
I am almost exclusively attracted to women (butch, andro, femme, genderqueer) at least twice my size. 

*13. So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
I hate shopping for clothes because it is hard to find anything that fits my proportions. 

*14. What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*
I can appreciate most types of food, but excessively oily or sugary foods make me sick and sluggish so I tend to cut back on that. My cravings change often but if I have to pick a favourite, it is the spicy Southeast Asian fare I grew up eating. 

*15. What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
My boobs do get in the way during sports - all that bouncing, nipple chafing, shoulder and back pains. I sometimes wish I am taller and bigger so I have more leverage and strength. 

*16. The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*
I don't think there is a fat lifestyle any more than there is a thin lifestyle or a gay lifestyle.  Oh well, the least I can do is to be open about my preference because that often leads to more questions and usually some sort of understanding. I correct assumptions about fat people whenever I can, try to spread the message that health and beauty can come in all shapes and sizes and let the big girls around me know that they are beautiful. It still saddens me that my fat female friends (outside of Dims, of course) are actually the most anti-fat, anti-FA people I know. 

*17. Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
Take your time, don't feel pressured to post anything you are not comfortable with and don't be scared off by creeps or ugly flame wars because most people are not like that.


----------



## mszwebs (May 16, 2009)

*1 What is your Name/Alias?*
Jessica/Jess/Jessie/Zhenya /Bella/ Zwebs and...variations of that.

*2 What brought you into the community?*
Well. Ridiculousness, really. But, I started posting about 6 months after hanging out with some cool kids at the NAAFA convention in Chicago, where I went to visit Summer G.

*3 Why do you stay in the community?*
Because my very best friends are here. 


*4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*
I'm pretty regular...whatever that means...I just like to eat, and gaining kind of just happens. I'm not *trying.*

*
5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*
Well. I have a fabulous core group of hot fatties on this site who I adore like nobody's business.

And I like boys who like fat girls, and I like it more when they like me. 
*
6 If you could be skinny, would you?*
No, but I would be ok if my waist came back lol

*6.2 If you could be fat, would you?*
Apparently...

*7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*
I don't know if I have an answer for this...I have enjoyed every single bash/dance/whatever I have attended since becoming friends with people here.. From Jersey to Boston to Chicago and everywhere in between.

However, I have a feeling the best is yet to come.. and very soon 

*8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*
Well. My friend Caitlin asked me recently how I handled people making fun of me or whatever, but I can honestly say that I have not heard anyone say a word about my size for a LONG time. At least not anything that would have stuck with me to the point of remembering to be able to comment about it.

*9 What part of your body do you like the most?*
My eyes and my hair and my nails. And the shape of my clothed boo-tay.

*10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
I think that I'll still be lurking around somewhere.... but I can't say how I would change, because I don't know where I'll be in my life.

Hopefully I'll have visited that crazy West Coast Crew though lol.

*11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
The High School bull shit. 


*12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*
Generally, no. But there are a few notable exceptions 

*13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
Seriously... I don't shop lol. I go to WalMart. And the Grocery Store. Aaaaand...some book stores. They have lots of chairs 

All other shopping is done online.

*14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*
Italian...chicken parm (omg!) or pizza...oh and Taco Bell.

And no. It's not good for my waistline at all, but it's great for my ass lol

*15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
I used to be a lot freaked about what other people would say about me. Now, I just do what I want. I go out on weekends, I dress in a matter that I think is appropriate, and just have fun.

Granted, the travel that I'd like to accomplish would be a tad easier to afford if I didn't have to purchase 2 seats...and it would be nice to shop off the rack, lol, but I'm over it.
*
16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*
I would give adifferent answer to this, but I'd probably be lying.

I'm just going to continue to live my life the way I see fit.

*17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
Take everything with a grain of salt until you can figure out where you're headed in the community.

Also, keep an open mind - you don't HAVE to participate in things/threads/boards that you don't want to...we're all here for different reasons.


*How has this community made you feel? *

For the most part, extremely good.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? AnnMarie, AM, Cubhiya - never was clever enough to start this all with an assumed name. 

2 What brought you into the community? Found it about 100 years ago, which is weird and great. 

3 Why do you stay in the community? It provides things that no place else on line provides - wouldn't have it any other way, it's my online home.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? LOVE food, talk about it, think about it, love to eat it, get excited when something good is coming, etc... but I guess I'd fall into "regular" ol' fattie. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? BBWs are my girls, my friends, the ones who get it. FAs, well,... you've all seen my pom-poms and cheerleader outfit - so it's well documented how I feel about them.

6 If you could be skinny, would you? No.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? Done and done.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? Couldn't even list them - and they're personal, but I love traveling to things and being in a state of suspended fattie-dom for a while. Great fun. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? I'd say by people who know me, more praised. Some teasing, but nothing that is enough to put me off my track or anything. Just static.

9 What part of your body do you like the most? It changes, honestly. I think my legs are unique and interesting, my belly is nice and soft and squishy, glad my butt is round and shelfy... dunno, lots of silly stuff. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Oh sure - not going anywhere. Not sure about the change, I've gone through most of mine that have to do with being here, but we'll see. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? The dramatics and drama that seem to be sought out and fostered by some. It's a short life, don't waste it on this type of crap. Discussions and conversations are great, but there is so much beyond that that isn't productive or beneficial. It would be nice to see more people wanting to distance themselves from being embroiled in fights and petty bickering. And if you think I'm talking to you - you're wrong. It's a general feeling, not pointed AT ALL.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? I like boys, and I prefer them slender/average/thin, etc. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? The usual suspects mentioned here. Much of my online shopping is for clothing, so not much issue with brick and mortar stores in that area.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
It's all good for growing my waistline, if that's what you mean! Pasta, salty snacks, sweet treats from time to time, soups!!!!!!! Nom, nom, nom.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Movie theaters are tight, theaters for plays are usually downright painful if even possible. Those are probably the most frustrating as I really love plays and often can't go. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

I don't care if it's accepted, as long as it's respected as my choice to live my life and try to be happy while I'm here. I believe in changing a person at a time through exposure and interaction. If I leave a positive feeling, it will hopefully carry forward - reaching millions would be great, but if we all worked one a time, we'd still be making a lot of progress. 


17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

Settle in, read, figure out what we're all about before you blurt out that deepest darkest question you've been holding on to in your head for 10-15 years. You can ask us eventually, promise! But just get your footing. 

Girls: don't start stripping and gaining just because you think it will "get you the guys", while it might get you attention, in time you'll realize you weren't be yourself. If you want to strip and gain because that's what floats your own boat - more power to ya! 

Guys: settle down. I know it's nuts, it's like nirvana for FAs, it's loaded to the brim with lots of happy, confident, super fatties and it's amazing and wonderful. Don't start talking up every girl and become an online whore who gets a bad rep. Be friendly, be yourself, make friends, see where those friendships lead naturally. 

All: This community is a great resource and so much to so many, use it to it's full potential and it will really be a wonderful place for you.



How has this community made you feel? 
Couldn't put it into words. It's part of who I am as a confident fat woman, and I don't know where I'd be - in a million ways - without it.


----------



## Tooz (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?

Jess/Tooz.

2 What brought you into the community?

A net search in 1999.

3 Why do you stay in the community?

Wonderful friends and boredom.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

Feedee-ish. I dunno how I feel about terms because I rarely ever fit in clearly.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

Having fat female friends is important. Having met so many wonderful people has been a blessing. On a small scale, there are things such as this that affect me positively.

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

No.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

Have you SEEN me? 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

I think this past Jersey bash on the whole was my best experience. Made a lot of new friends.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

Uh, well...I'd say I am pretty popular-- fair amount of friends, and people are seemingly genuinely happy to see me.

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

My bony duck feet and ankles. :|

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

Maybe. I don't know if I would change.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

People who ditch you and also fake people.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

It depends. I don't really go for painfully skinny people, but it's case by case. With guys at least, I have been over the spectrum somewhat. Some guys look hot with some chub, others, no. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

Old Navy, well, the jury's out. Everything else is online.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

Baked goods, tacos, fried items :x

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

I love to swim, and my current job has a lot of outdoor walking...my size doesn't really impact me too much.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

I just do my thing. If people like it, whatever. If they don't, whatever. I'm me, and I am not going anywhere. I'm sure I perpetuate some stereotypes, but I also know I smash some.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

Relax, let him/her touch your gut, it feels good.
FAs: Lose the neuroses.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
 sweet&fat 

2 What brought you into the community?
An ex.

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Partially because of the connections that I've made here, partially because I think it's important to participate actively in the community.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
Generic fatty. I love food and I delight in eating, but weight gain or the prospect thereof does nothing for me. Gain/loss just happen.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
They make the world a better place!

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Nope. I wouldn't be me.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Apparently.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I'd have to say it was my first one, last Memorial Day. It was exhilarating and eye-opening. I wore a bikini for the first time in decades and Soup called me a "sexpot."  

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Neither. It's not dramatic like that. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
My general shape.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Definitely, but I don't know about change.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
The need for ridiculous drama and dealing with closet FAs IRL.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
A few extra is fine. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Re/Dress in Brooklyn is amazing. Otherwise I get most of my clothing online.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Toasted bread items with fresh butter and a pinch of salt, cheese (artisanal and deeply average when it's melted on/in things), pasta, ice cream, duck. And it depends how you define good! 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I don't think my size ever really gets in my way.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
By living happily and contentedly as a fat person. And kissing in public. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
BBWs- Relax, enjoy, and stay true to what works for you in all respects.
FAs- If you think someone is cute, just speak to her/him. Like a normal person. You can do it.

How has this community made you feel? 
Beautiful, happy, and so much more relaxed in my own skin.


----------



## Weeze (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Kris. Krissy....

2 What brought you into the community?

Hahaha. curious young girl lurking around for pictures of naked women?

3 Why do you stay in the community?

everyone's awesomee. seriously. I feel too at-home to leave.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

I call myself a half-ass gainer. I enjoy feedee-ishy thoughts on a regular basis, however, lack a feeder.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

Well..... I am a big girl, so obviously "bbw" affect me  FA's? Until the bash, I had never met an open one in real life. BHM? my high school i'm-faking-being-totally-straight crushes were all the chunky/fat boys.

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

I think I can honestly say no to that one 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

Yes?

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

Well, the short amount of time I spent at the bash was fab-u-lous, but in general, I just like coming into chat at night and chuckling out loud at everything and being able to bitch, get bitched at, and laugh at other's bitching. It's really a great way to wind down at night 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

Ahem... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1165908#post1165908

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

Um... probably my mouth. that's where the wise-ass comes from.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

Eh, I don't see why not. Change? God only knows...

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

i haven't really found anything yet that disappoints me? I mean, I guess there was a little less arguing over dumb stuff, but eh, that happens everywhere.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

more than a few  haha. but seriously, I can go either way. it's no big deal for me... when it comes to OTHER people.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

um, well, I do visit lane bryant a lot. that's actually my main bag... I also go to fashion bug a good bit. everything else is like... target. i'm looking to broaden my shopping, but i'm paranoid when it comes to shopping online.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

Baked good, too much fast food, mexican food.... 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

I spend way too much time online? I also just hang out with friends... Nothing specific, really.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

I guess just don't be ashamed of yourself? I mean, I think that's probably the best way to do it. Don't be afraid of who you are and once other people see that, eventually they'll follow.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

Don't PM if you don't have pics/posts. please.

also. no dick pics.


----------



## Mishty (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
*Mishty/Misty*

2 What brought you into the community? *Wake Up, I'm Fat! - Camryn Manheim*

3 Why do you stay in the community?
*I'm an addict.*

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
*feedee*

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
*They don't really. I have no fat friends in my circle. *

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
*I don't think so, I mean I have no desire to be thin, but if I could try it on for size I prolly would.*

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
*Fat-ter, yesh. *

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
*Online, but I'm looking to change al that in June*

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
*Praised. I'm a real smart ass, and people are drawn to my bullshit attitude.*
9 What part of your body do you like the most?
*My Belly*

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? *Yeah, I like to think I'll be around still posting the answers to questions on Dims for a few more years.*

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
*Sometimes people are really bitchy. It amazes me at the amount of "fat bitches" around here.*

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? 
*I like boys husky and my girlies rail thin.*

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
*I really don't shop much, but Barnes and Noble has those soft comfy chairs in extra wide.*

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
*I like homestyle Southern food. "Soul Food" the more butter, the better.*

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? *I love to swim, but sometimes around these parts rivers and lakes have docks and the steps are to far up for me to pull myself out of the water. Same thing goes for jet skis and boats. *

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? *I use the word FAT as much as possible. power to the people.*

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? *Find a mentor, fo shizzle.*


How has this community made you feel? 
*Awesome. Sometimes when I feel like complete crap, logging on and seeing whats being tossed around lightens up my day.*


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? 
Sharleen/Sharzie

2 What brought you into the community?
I smelled cookies, so I was certain there were other fat people on the Internet

3 Why do you stay in the community?
I don't always, and I have had my doubts. I've taken a deliberate, little hiatus now and then. I am very close to some people here, and that keeps me coming back

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
A little of each... depends on the day

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
They generally don't

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Yes; I'm happy as I am, but I've been happy this way for 25 years. I'd like to try out something else for a little while. I sometimes feel like I've grown complacent with my body as it is

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
I'm there now

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I think it was several years ago when we ate some stranger's cookies in Vegas while he was sleeping

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
They generally don't

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
My brain, my eyes, and my heart

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Sure, if I changed in a physical way, there'd just be less of me, but my physical doesn't affect my emotional or intellectual. They're really just fragmented, separate entities lol. I adore people here and I will absolutely always love to eat, though, so that will keep me nearby  

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
Occasional hypocrisy and double-standards

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Size doesn't affect my attraction to someone

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Some yes, some no. Some are where I gather ideas/inspiration to create my own item

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
All 32 of my teeth are sweet teeth... plus, I love veggies and frou-frou things like pinwheel sandwiches as well as wines and heavy things like copious amounts of meat and potatoes with creams, gravies, and sauces

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I used to love running but it's a challenge now. I still kayak, climb, and swim with no real trouble 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I don't have a constructive answer for this. I have no interest in getting anyone to think or feel a certain way about my lifestyle or anyone else's. If they're accepting, good. If not, I wouldn't waste my breath... I don't go to bed with popular opinion at night, and you'll find popular opinion mostly fickle and vague, so it doesn't concern me 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
BBWs: don't throw yourself at any man/woman who looks your way
FAs: don't act like a kid in a candy store

How has this community made you feel?
Sentimental and welcome


----------



## MK3 (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Mark

2 What brought you into the community?
Curiosity and an internet search in 95-96 when the domain was pencomputing.com. My sophomore/junior year of high school

3 Why do you stay in the community?
I've never been able to let go of my love for gaining and bigger women

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
Not a gainer in any constant manner. Over the past 15 years I've gained and lost many times, every gain being purposeful. Right now, at 207 I'm at my heaviest but have no plans to maintain it or lose it. Come what may I guess.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? My wife is a BBW and the love of my life

6 If you could be skinny, would you? I have been all my life and even now, on the edge of obesity I would say I'm fat yet.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? Yep. Like it or not I'm almost there.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? watching Brooke and Michaela grow

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? Neither. Again, I've been skinny and never chastised for it. I have had comments made about my growing weight but nothing of any consequence.

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My butt. Dumb for a guy to say but running a couple days a week and being naturally a little more pear shaped that gaining fetish displays best on that part of my body.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Not sure. It's been this long. I think I'm here to stay whether lurking like I had for many years between 98-06 or posting sparingly as I do now

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? Nothing

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Normal stores. I'm at best a 38 waist

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Pizza and yes

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Athletics and concerts. Yes, at times. Running this year has become much harder with an increasing waistline. I've suffered shin splints pretty bad and I believe it's weight related.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? Be one more fat person comfortable with their size in a thin family.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Nope


----------



## chublover350 (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? 
Spencer/Chublover350

2 What brought you into the community?
wanting to find more people like me and the ladies that us FA's loved. trying to find out more about this need in my life.

3 Why do you stay in the community?
love the people

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
def a feeder...

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
bbw's are my life. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
haha well no

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
not for me particularly

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
just meeting all these amazing people guys and girls alike that all share the love for chub just as i do

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
im teased at times about loving me a big girl. but being that i am comfy with me, i brush it off and DISTROY ALL NEGATIVE THINKING!!!!!

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
haha um arms eyeballs:blush:

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
yes, and i like it as is

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
the creepers

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
oppisite...LADIES!!:happy:

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
um i dont really have a store exactly...i kinda venture into anywhere that apples to clothing haha 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
i must say i like me some chinese

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
i am a fellow WOWer with plenty of us on here. other then that i love me some cars, i do draw and do lots of 3D stuff on my computer,

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
reverse it up in the advertising world. get it out there that you dont have to be a 00 to be able to be happy

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
take it all in and embrace each and every person here, they all have something to say

How has this community made you feel? 
GOOD  real good


----------



## Slamaga (May 16, 2009)

Quote from Tooz

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

I love to swim, and my current job has a lot of outdoor walking...my size doesn't really impact me too much.

What is your job, if not indiscret?



1 What is your Name/Alias?

*Carl/Slamaga*

2 What brought you into the community?

*While looking for fat acceptance in wikipedia, I found the link, such a chance I think *

3 Why do you stay in the community?

*Because there is so much great people and many attractive girl (I have to admit)*

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

*I would like to be a feeder for someone*

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

*I'm very happy when I see FAs/BBWs/BHM assuming what they are, I'm proud for them. I feel like I should tell the truth someday.*

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

*Don't care*

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

*No, because I like to do sports and I feel like being fat won't help for this.*

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

*I didn't go to bash or meet any of dims people (I'm alittle sad about it), but I do participate in some discussion online and my top one is with GEF *

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

*I'm affraid of saying I'm a FA and a little bit more after my course of gym and health, I'm not even sure to talk about it. The reason is that all my friends got their brain washed and I try to de-condionate them XX*

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

*I love and hate my eyes so much :doh:*

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

*I hope unless I got my brain washed too XX*

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

*The majority lives in the United States and I live in... Quebec*

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

*I'm an FA, so asking the question is answering to it*

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

*??? wonder if it is appropriate for me???*

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

*I have a great crush on chocolates so, no its not good for me *

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

*Get me involved in new things I like it and my size is not interfering with it... I guess*

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

*Giving informations about fat acceptance is a good way with people around us*

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

*Try to get involved in bash and on meeting dims people the sooner you can.*

How has this community made you feel? [/QUOTE]

*I'm not sure, plz could you tell me?? *


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Ella/Punkin

2 What brought you into the community? I was searching for advice on large size clothing sites back in 1998. I didn't find what I wanted immediately, so I didn't hang out much back then. Eventually, I came back and posted under the name Punkindreamer for a few years. Left the boards back in 2003, although I kept in touch with a few Dims folks and they eventually got me to come back in 2006.

3 Why do you stay in the community? No where else can I find people that understand the world of a fattie.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? I'm a BBW - but I don't think there is anything "regular" about me. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I've yet to meet a real FA in person. I know several BBW's and a few BHM's, but none of them belong to Dimensions. Knowing the people here at Dimensions gives me a sense of comfort and a good feeling because I know I am not alone. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Nope.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? I am fat. Not looking to get fatter. I believe I'm at my top weight right now, anymore weight and I would not feel good.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? I can't think of a best experience on-line, except that the few times I've been complemented on my looks after posting a picture of myself has done wonders for my self-esteem. I've yet to attend a bash and this bothers me. I really do hope that I'll get to a bash/get together in the near future.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? I can't recall ever being teased about my size, though I am not praised either. I receive "subtle" hints that my family/friends would like for me to lose weight. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My breast, my eyes and my hands.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Yes, I hope to be a part of this community all my life. Of course, I'll change, everyone does. I hope to become more out-spoken and independent.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? When people are mean/rude to one another. There's no need for this, we are here to support one another, not tear each other down.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? I'm pretty much accepting of all sizes and shapes. It is a person's personality/mind that interests me.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? I stopped shopping at clothing stores a long time ago - can't find anything that fits. I buy my clothes on-line. Other than that - I like to shop around in bookstores, hobby stores and antique shops.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Comfort food - mashed potatoes/gravy, chicken fried steak, and Italian food. What waistline??? 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I like to visit places I've never been. I find this more difficult at my current weight, though I feel it is nothing that getting back to walking would not cure.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? I'm not a very vocal person. I believe living by example is a good way to show others that fat people are just like everyone else, they just tend to take up a bit more room is all.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Like many others have said, take your time, get involved in posting and let people get to know you.


How has this community made you feel? This is my place to be just me and it makes me feel beautiful and accepted.

Thanks for posting this survery, Gspoon!


----------



## marlowegarp (May 16, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? 

I'm Tim. My name comes from a couple of my favorite fictional characters, namely Raymond Chandler's Philip Marlowe and John Irving's T.S. Garp

2 What brought you into the community? 

See Tooz's response.

3 Why do you stay in the community?

Because aside from an all-consuming love of the results of overindulgence, people here are by and large interesting, varied individuals with a variety of interests and their own viewpoints.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

I majored in Fat Admiration with a minor in Feeding

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

FAs are some of the coolest people I've met, although what that has to do with liking fatties I don't know. BBWs (along with soft butch lesbians) completely encompass what I find attractive in sexual partners, lovers, friends with benefits, rut-buddies, girlfriends and life partners. BHMs can be pretty cool, though there are none in my circle of acquaintances right now. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

Nah. If I could move like Chow Yun-Fat in Crouching Tiger, it would be cool, but it would be weird for me to be skinny. I would also settle for Solid Snake.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

No thanks. I gained in high school, but decided what I like in others is different from what I prefer my own body to be. I am pretty happy with my own average build (which sports a fetching proto-paunch).

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

The most recent Jersey Bash was a blissful time I have often remembered fondly.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

I'm white, straight and constantly broke. Unless liking fatties leaves a giant sore on my face only others can see, I AM the norm.

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

My legs. I bike a lot and can actually hit small objects when I jump-kick them. I am totes living the dream. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

Hopefully my fantasies (I'll let you imagine what those might be) and my life will be more in tune and I will have helped better the world more for my presence. If I can access a computer, Dims will always be part of my life. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

The biggest letdown for me has been the tendency of this community to emulate every other community in the history of the world that has consisted of more than 6 people and digress into drama and petty minutiae when there is so much more we could accomplish.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

Yes, if my a few you means dozens on top of hundreds.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

Goodwill, Salvation Army, Teen Challenge, Value Village and the Greek Orthodox Thriftique are not especially size-friendly. This does not especially affect me as I have not had a regular girlfriend for nearly three years. Most of the women in my life do all right. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

Mexican, Indian and American are my foods of choice. If I didn't wander and bike as much as I do I would be a total SSBHM, as foodwise I am a hedonist at heart and love to pig out.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

I enjoy wandering around, reading and collecting comics, writing, volleyball, taking classes, biking, listening to music, flirting, guns, interacting with animals and playing table tennis. My enormous size of 193 pounds seldom creates a problem.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

Honestly, if we can lick overpopulation, war, grossly inadequate distribution of wealth, petty nationalism, whininess, tendencies of a species toward violence, and Brian Michael Bendis, I'd say the human race has conquered its major challenges. Fatties and their lovers are typically pretty resilient and honestly, if the world accepted my lifestyle it would screw with me on a fundamental level. I like being on the outside. There's more room to move. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?


How has this community made you feel? 

Don't try too hard and think about how it would sound if instead of typing this shit onto a screen, you were saying it to a person. 

This community has made me feel much like a parent who watches their child mature, get a really idiotic tattoo, volunteer in a third world country, get knocked up way too early, have an abortion and ultimately cure a disease that, while not cancer or AIDS, inconveniences a LOT of people. What that feeling is exactly I am not sure, but it is how Dims makes me feel.


----------



## philosobear (May 17, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?

Philosobear/ Joe

2 What brought you into the community?

Fevered google searching as a lad

3 Why do you stay in the community?

It's the only place of it's kind

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

Gainer/Feedee/Feedee/passionate critic of all of the foregoing. A searcher, perhaps, or a struggler, depending on the day...
My love of non-thin women is constant, however. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

They are my family and a couple of my friends. They make up much of the society I live in. They are me. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

Yes- but not for it's own sake- I like my hiking and tree-climbing

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

hell yes. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

wonderful penny-dropping moments reading amazing posts, often involving, but not confined to, Mergirl, Butch, Edx, AFG, Obesus. (where is he these days?) A wonderful relationship that has changed the course of my life. Lots of things that have made me horny or made me laugh. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

which people and which norm? When I was a kid I was chubby enough to be teased, but frankly my fatness was really nothing compared to my sensitivity and dreaminess as a target for wind-ups. Presently I'm not big enough to draw comment. 

As an FA, contact with the norm reveals that there is no norm. Some people agree, some don't care, other's don't get it or don't like it. It's mixed in with so many other issues anyway, that there's no straight pitch to bowl on. (I think that is the first and only cricket metaphor I have ever put on the internet!) 

I think my most eye opening contact with prejudice has been realising what people who are truely fat, and especially those who grow up fat experience. 

As someone who likes weight gain, I've basically decided for now that contact with the 'norm' would be disasterous. Pick a battle you can win. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

my eyes

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

I will understand things better, hopefully will know some more people and will have had some fun.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

The flip side of anti-fat propaganda thrives here- 'It's never ok to be fat' so often just flips to 'it's always ok to be fat'. This does not help us build a real relationship to our bodies. It's very destructive.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

Totally.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

N/A. Trousers for men with big bums are hard to buy, but on the whole I'm too small for the whole service/prejudice issue to come in. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

Yes, in that I know decent food and how to make it, and steer away from the really nasty/microwave/takeaway end of things. So the organs inside my waistline are hopefully having an ok time. My favourite stuff is not skinny food though! 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

Yep, my love of the hills and hiking dosen't go well with being chubby. But then I love eating too. And cooking, and music. I mean you've practically got to be fat to be a real singer!

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

Body acceptance (as opposed to size acceptance) is the absolute gold standard for human beings. It is a very deep personal, cultural, political thing. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

Be honest. Stick your neck out. Be robust. Be good to people. Think carefully of who you may be upsetting. Only go ahead and do it if there's actually a point beyond defending your own ego, and take responsibility for the consequences. Oh and for fuck's write beautifully! Language is so wonderful; love it and it will love you back.

How has this community made you feel? 

A lot of things. On balance I'm glad I'm still around.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 18, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? 
Activistfatgirl, AFG

2 What brought you into the community?
An internet search around 2003. I started posting, in a typical newbie mania, around 2005.

3 Why do you stay in the community?
I think meeting people in real-life made this "community" moreso. I took a step back from posting this winter, but still feel very identified with Dims because it's a unique place for unique people. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
I am a nonactive gainer. It sounds complicated but I fantasize about, but do not act on, gaining. I also have queer feeder tendencies.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
I really love my fatty sisters and brothers, but think its important to maintain friendships outside of the fat community. I love me some FAs, oh lawdy, but do enjoy meeting them before they post here--hehe!

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Honestly, with zero fat hate, yes. I've been thinking a lot about what a different embodiment would mean and I think I'd take advantage of the advantages of being slender. However, I'm honestly not sure I wouldn't cry myself to sleep - I have a tremendous mental, spiritual, and importantly, sexually identification with fat.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Oh yeah. Always fatter in my dreams. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I had a really great time at my first bash last memorial day. I felt really cherished and I really appreciated the people there sharing many days of R&R with me. I miss it.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
I am a whole lot more than a fat caricature, so I often forget that I'm outlandishly weighted most days. It's a non-item at work, home, etc.

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Eyes, lips, hair, boobs.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Sure. I think I'll spend less time posting, and certainly not daily, in favor of maintaining connections with people one-on-one and attempting to stay involved in some way in upcoming events and discussions.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
People are extremely slow and reluctant to give others the benefit of the doubt and a bit of compassion.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Switch-hitter in multiple ways. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
I am able to buy off the rack at Lane Bryant and Avenue and Torrid though I never go there. I don't buy clothes often, and don't spend a ton of time worried about that.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
I freaking love, love, love asian food, vegetarian food, indian. Most of these choices are actually not that bad. I have a solid weakness for Mexican, which is less ideal. Big time sweet tooth with a guilty lil debbie love.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
Number one wellness goal is to consider exercise "fun". My size does limit how active I've been, and that's slowly changing.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I really believe in proselytizing by being a good, fun, balanced individual, and that's the path of struggle I'm on.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
For the fatties, girls especially, who stumble upon this site: You must, must, must do work on yourself before, during, and after being loved on and loving an FA. It's too much of a mind-trip for many to jump from self-loathing (if you are) to desired in a week. Be kind to yourself, cherish yourself, and don't let the attention make you weak, vapid, and selfish. ha ha.

Also, post your double chin pictures. Still working on that.

How has this community made you feel?
I want to bang you all?


----------



## Tooz (May 18, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Quote from Tooz
> 
> 15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
> 
> ...



I work for the U.S. Census Bureau.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2009)

*1 What is your Name/Alias?*
Lilly

*2 What brought you into the community?*
Somebody posted my pictures here and I was being discussed. I barged in to say for myself.

*3 Why do you stay in the community?*
The people here are magnificent!

*4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*
Takes too long to explain. Lets just say yes to all of the above for time constraints.

*5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*
Good friends and thought provoking interactions.

*6 If you could be skinny, would you?*
No. Never.

*6. If you could be fat, would you?*
N/A

*7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*
Just hanging out, laughing, having a great time of fun and bonding.

*8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*
Hostile invironment on the commute for taking up two seats on the bus/subway. Otherwise it's pretty neutral

*9 What part of your body do you like the most?*
The squeezably soft ones

*10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
No

*11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
The level of hate and paranoia that exists here. SA means different things to different people and is exclusionary most of the time. SA seems to me to be a myth as a result.

*12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*
Yes

*13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
I go to CVS, Walmart, Target, Ikea, etc. Otherwise I do my shopping online. All are size friendly except for Ikea.

*14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*
I like protien based foods, most not considered healthy for you.

*15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
I like to travel and go to outdoor festivals. Somehow I manage to pull it off.

*16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*
Go on living, using my talents, contributing and treating myself with the same respect and worth I so freely assume for everyone else.

*17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
Don't be afraid to respectfully say what you think nor be intimidated if someone disagrees with you. Post Pics. 


How has this community made you feel? 
So far so good.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 18, 2009)

*1 What is your Name/Alias?*
-AshleyEileen. It's not really an alias though. 

*2 What brought you into the community?*
-I started a size acceptance site geared towards 17-20 somethings and one of my members linked me to the site. He also told me about another community which I left as soon as checking it out. 
*
3 Why do you stay in the community?*
-I wasn't creeped out at the content like I was on the other site. This place is more sincere and not pushy. 
*
4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*
-I'm far from regular, but I'm definitely not a gainer/feedee/feeder. It just doesn't do anything for me.

*5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*
-Well, I have a BHM of my own. He's pretty swell. As for BBWs, I wish I had more BBW friends here in Pittsburgh. Right now I have a whopping zero. That needs to change pronto. Someone move here with me?
*
6 If you could be skinny, would you?*
-No way in hell. However, I wouldn't mind being in a 24 again.
*
7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together, or just online?*
-I'd love to go to a bash. I've only met a few people irl from here. We keep in touch. =)
*
8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*
-I'm never teased. Ever. When I'm at work at LB, I get praised quite often. Woman always ask me how I'm so confident at my size. I try my best to show them they can be the same.

*9 What part of your body do you like the most?*
-I have a huge heart. As for a physical attribute, my BHM says I've got the right amount of T&A. ha!

*10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
-I'd love to be, but no one knows. Only time will tell. 

*11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
-I'll be nice and keep it to myself. 
*
12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*
-Chubchubchubchubchubchub.
*
13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
-I'm always in Lane Bryant and Old Navy. LB is always size friendly. ON not so much. I order a lot online from ON and Torrid.
*
14 What kind of food do you enjoy most? Is this food good for your waistline?*
-Chinese; for the most part, no. Do I care?

*15 What do you do for fun? Does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
-I go to a lot of shows because my boyfriend is in a band (and I sell merch for them). I love to go to amusement parks (Kennywood is pretty fat friendly!) and such. I don't get out all that often because I work 60+ hours a week. My weight doesn't change anything for me. I make it work. 

*16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*
-I change the world on a daily basis. For every person who meets me, one person has seen that size doesn't matter.

*17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
-BBWS: Don't fall for any creepy guy who compliments you.
-FAS: Don't be that creepy guy.
*
18 How has this community made you feel? *
-Warm fuzzies all over the place!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 18, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Megan/HottieMegan
2 What brought you into the community?
I discovered Dimensions when i was a 17 year old girl that just learned that people do like fat girls. It was quite empowering.
3 Why do you stay in the community?
Its a fun place to waste time 
4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
I gain unintentionally, I'm a foodee
5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
FA's are awesome!! I love knowing other BBWs that go through similar life issues as me and BHMs are fun to look at 
6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Yes. I would like the energy that comes with a thinner body and the clothing choices and the fact that my body would fit everywhere. I dont hate being fat mind you!
6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
I already am 
7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
Back in the days that i was on a multi-girl pay site they'd do bar meets and hotel parties. It was a lot of fun to be around a bunch of bbws and fas. I don't have a specific instance.. just a general enjoyment. Haven't done any bashes since becoming a mom!
8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
I rarely get openly picked on. I can only recall one instance in 10 years of someone yelling fat ass out a truck driving by. I think my size/height affect how people treat me.
9 What part of your body do you like the most?
I love being huge and overpowering.
10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
In 5 years, i will probably be on less often since i'll have a 9-5 type job and no paysite.
11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
sometimes the rules are a little too much for me. so many to keep track of.
12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
yep. My husband gained like 30lbs and i love his round belly. I think i'm an equal opportunity kind of girl though, been attracted to many body types. It's that part between the ears that really gets me 
13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
for clothes i have few options here, avenue and fashion but.. always a pleasant experience. I probably shop at costco more than anywhere else. They know us there and are always very friendly. Not sure if it's size friendly specifically but i'm comfy shopping there! Small town living has it's shopping limits 
14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
I have to choose one?! I love Indian, Italian and Mexican and they're high in calories. But it depends on how you look at it as for good for the waist line.. it makes me fatter.. so you decide 
15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I love to spend time with my family. Go to movies, out to dinner. to the park. My size limits me only because of my waning energy levels.
16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
If i had lots of money, i'd fund REAL fat studies to show that it is possible not to have a death wish while being fat.
17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
hmm.. I can't totally think of anything. Self acceptance is the biggest part of it all.


----------



## sarahreign (May 18, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Sarah/Snooky
2 What brought you into the community?
IDK just been around for about 7yrs(did register tho I was like 15)

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Ya learn new things everyday n i wanted to be one of the models

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
None.Regular BBW whoe like food,but dosent want to gain!

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
They really dont LOL

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Id try it

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Im already 340lbs i think that sufficent!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
Doin Jello shots and just chillen out...

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Everybody is normal LOL I have no problem with anybody!

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Eyes,Belly,titties,thighs,feet

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Nothing would change,ive been goin here for 7yrs already!

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
Nothing

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
I like average/muscular guys and BBWs

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
What kind of stores? Um i guess they are,i have no issues

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Spanish & Seafood (NOT GOOD 4 waitcline!) Its why im so chubby!

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
Drawing,Boating,fishing,painting,camping,jetskiine,4wheeling ect..No my size has nothing to with anything im very active & flexable! And my fat cushion actually saved me from breakin my thigh bone!


16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? Screw the haters and that why I wanna model~show everybody BBWs r HOT !!

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? None


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 18, 2009)

*1 What is your Name/Alias?*
Oldtimer76

*2 What brought you into the community?*
My preference for BBW, for as long as I can remember

*3 Why do you stay in the community?*
Because I like it's atmosphere and don;t know what to do else, LOL

*4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*
Regular

*5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*
It doesn't make it easier, because people really don't understand. Getting tired from explaining sometimes :doh:

*6 If you could be skinny, would you?*
I would like to loose about 15 lbs, so I can fit my tighter jeans again, but not more than that, because I would become really thin, LOL

*6. If you could be fat, would you?*
I would like to know what it feels like :blush:

*7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*
The BBW-parties I've been to and the contact with others, the joy, the fun

*8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*
More teased I think, but I'm just not preaching my preferences in front of all. Why should I?

*9 What part of your body do you like the most?*
Arms 

*10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
I will see myself in here in about 5 years, but don't know how, yet

*11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
That in my country the community is so small, that almost everybody knows eachother. When there is a little fight or hate between people it brings down the whole atmosphere at a party

*12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*
Yes, I REALLY do 

*13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
I can buy clothes at regular stores

*14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*
Chinese, Pizza, not good for the waistline indeed. Who cares?

*15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
Nope

*16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*
Well..., the more we're in the news in a good way, the more people are getting used to it I think

*17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
Be yourself and please do not hide! For the women: Dress yourself as a woman and not as a bag of sand; For the guys: Please take the girls serious and don't use them or hide them because of your own insecurity

*18 How has this community made you feel? *
Better


----------



## Slamaga (May 18, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> *17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
> -BBWS: Don't fall for any creepy guy who compliments you.
> -FAS: Don't be that creepy guy.
> *
> *


*

Good advice, but I always got this question, how can we be to not be creepy? or is it how can we be to not seem to be creepy by the judgement of others? which is a nuance that some people tend to forgot. Just wondering...*


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 19, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Good advice, but I always got this question, how can we be to not be creepy? or is it how can we be to not seem to be creepy by the judgment of others? which is a nuance that some people tend to forgot. Just wondering...



If you're attracted to a woman, you can compliment her without making her out to be an object. Talk to her like a human being and get to know what she's all about. You don't have to start off the conversation by telling her how much you love her belly and how you want to fatten her up. (I've had this happen to me and I'm not even single!) 

Especially be careful with girls who are new to the scene. You wouldn't want to scare them off, would you?


----------



## Slamaga (May 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> If you're attracted to a woman, you can compliment her without making her out to be an object. Talk to her like a human being and get to know what she's all about. You don't have to start off the conversation by telling her how much you love her belly and how you want to fatten her up. (I've had this happen to me and I'm not even single!)
> 
> Especially be careful with girls who are new to the scene. You wouldn't want to scare them off, would you?



Thx for the answer, I like the tips. I was wondering what yout thought about it. Thx


----------



## PunkPeach (May 19, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Cole

2 What brought you into the community? Well if I am being honestporn, lol. I was browsing one night for some lovely big women, and happened to stumble on another forum site. I thought it was interesting, and then I thought it was wonderful. 

3 Why do you stay in the community? I stay because it makes me happy, and because I love meeting new people, especially those who love themselves. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? I am just plain old me, my weight slides around. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? FAs surprised me, I only learned the term in the last year, I appreciate their sweetness, and they have contributed to me being even happier with myselfit is great knowing I am not the only one that loves my body. BBWs well they make the world go round, they make the world a more beautiful placethe same goes for BHMthe world should never be just straight lines. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Been there, done that, never ever ever ever again. I was miserable as sin. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? I amand much happiernow pass me that slice of cake. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? I recently went to my first bash, it was different. I think that seeing so many beautiful women aware of just how beautiful they were really left me with a smile. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? Well I am new to the community here, so the norm is my daily life really. I have only had a few really bad experiences. There is not really praise involvedbut I do get that, you are really cool for a fat chick thing. I guess it can be taken a lot of ways, but life is too short to sit around offended, I am just happy that those people tried something new, they opened their minds to look past weight and got to know the person. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most? Hands down, my ass. If I could make it even bigger and rounder, I so would. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I dont see myself leaving the community. I hope to meet more wonderful people, and bring more people in so they can see that they are not alone. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? That some people go the other way on the size issueit is wrong to judge anyone by their size. Hate and discrimination are just wastes of time. It makes me sad to hear people say; well I am just not big enough to fit in there. There is something beautiful about everyone. 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes I do, I like everyone for who they are, not what they look like, but I will admit I have a stronger sexual attraction to women who have more curves, and men who are thinner, that is not to say I havent enjoyed knowing all kinds of body types both in and out of the bedroom. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? I am most definitely a Torrid girl. After spending ages ordering online, I decided it was time I visited my local store and that place is great, the people who work there are so much fun. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Cakeand that really depends on how you see good for my waistlineI happen to like my line right where it is. I have a weakness for cake, but not everything I eat is considered unhealthyI am very rabbit like, I love raw veggies, eat very little meat (except steaksteak was also put on this earth to make me happy) Best meal in the world would be a rare steak, mashed potatoes, grilled asparagus and a german chocolate cake.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I do all different things for fun, I am big on concerts. I love live music. I will go and see just about anyone in any genreyet I still can never find anyone to go see Bob Dylan with me. My weight does cause me some issues, there are venues I really dont like going to because its not open floor and the seats bother my hips but I really dont let that stop me, if I want to go, I am going. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? We would all like to change the world; however change takes time and an open mind. I think it is important for us not to hide ourselves, look down, or be a victim. I try to just be myself, be out there, show people that I am not ashamed of how I look, nor should I be. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? You will never have everyones acceptance, no matter who you are, or what you try. True acceptance starts within. Love who you are, love yourself then at the end of the day you will always know someone loves and appreciates you.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 19, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Thx for the answer, I like the tips. I was wondering what yout thought about it. Thx



No problem! I'm glad you asked. =]


----------



## Gspoon (May 19, 2009)

Actually, that is really sound advice Ashley! Gonna copy that stuff and tell that to other FAs! , as well as reassure myself as to how I can talk to BBWs


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Actually, that is really sound advice Ashley! Gonna copy that stuff and tell that to other FAs! , as well as reassure myself as to how I can talk to BBWs



:bow:


stupid 10 character rule


----------



## knottedsouls (May 20, 2009)

1 *What is your Name/Alias? * knottedsouls, lyndz, lyndsey

2 *What brought you into the community? * A friend reccomended tho I buzzed through several years back when a friend invovled in the local NAAFA chapter told me about the board. It was much different then.

3 *Why do you stay in the community?* I am curious about the group and all the threads, and would like to chat with others.

4 *Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?* regular

5 *How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?* There has been significant enhancement of my life becasue of my connections to some of these very indviduals.

6 *If you could be skinny, would you?* Thinner, maybe...Skinny -hells to the no...Its not in my genetics...barn door ass is a family trait...as a gargantu-boobs.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? 

7 *What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? *again Im a noob so...none as of yet, but Im looking forward to attending something in the future and having many good experinces online.

8 *How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?* 

For the most part I get endlessly harrassed...( this is why I love my Mp3 player- blocks out the harrassment) There have been times where if it were not for the fact that I LOVE my job I would have never left my house because it can be overwheleming and painful to have to get crapped on everyday just so you can make a living..however..from time to time, I am admired and worshipped ..two past situations that stick in my mind is a man stopping in the middle of traffic to get out, fall all over himself to tell me how beautiful I was and to beg for my phone number and another man who stopped me to propose marraige as I was walking up the steps at my alma mater. could of knocked me over with a feather both times...

9 *What part of your body do you like the most?*
Usually I would say my eyes, they get the most compliments, but recently Ive become much more appreciative of my backside *L*

10 *Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
I would hope so. I am looking for support and hoping I can in turn, be support for others. I hope that I change in a way that helps me to be as accepting of myself as I am of others. 

11 *What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
Im a noob, too early to be disappointed. 

12 *Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? *

My likes of people has never had anything to do with body size, a look at my ex's would not reveal too much of a pattern that way. I like the people I am with to like how they are as much as possible, whatever way that is.

13 *So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
Walmart, Avenue, Lane Bryant-for the msot part size friendly, I just wish they would make more pants to fit SSBBW that werent cloth jeans but JEan Jeans, I prefer regular jeans to stretchy ones... I am VERY pear shaped and can find lots and lots of cute tops but struggle to find bottoms that fit appropriately. Its frustrating.

14 *What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*

Specifically lasagna or pasta pesto salad or 7 layer dip....and oh my goodness...so not good for the waist line at all.*L* but basically I like anything that is cooked for me..Im easy to get along with that way..as long as it is not inferno hot spicy..Ill at least nibble on it...

(For the record, Im a horrible cook according to my ex, no palate says she- this translates to I will pick three things (1) rice or noodle (2)sauce or soup of some kind, (3)a meat if available or just cheese - and put them in a pot and call it dinner..my mom called it poor mans gulosh (sp?) Growing up poor will do that to ya - I am however good at following recipes and can cook and enjoy cooking when and if I have to)

15 *What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
I love, love , love to dance and I also really like to craft and do other arty/witchy things like henna body art, tarot and palm reading etc. Occasionally Ill get tired more quickly then Id like to dancing..but as long as I have some water or some other beverage and take mini-disco breaks...I can go all night
As far as the henna body art- I need to be mindful to bring my own chair so I dont have to sit on a midevil torture device for several hours...and my body gripes at me when I have to get on my knees on the floor/ground to do some persons body art that they just HAVE TO HAVE on their foot or some other insane place , but normally no my size does not interfere with henna or reading or crafting..

16 *The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*

I think I would just help promote the idea of loving yourself the way you are, and of course having compassion for each other and seeing strength in our diversity in all its beautiful forms...thats what I teach my kid/kids (youth group ) and that is the pattern of thought I am trying to be include myself in as well. 

17 *Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
Still a noob, but my best suggestion to anyone is to read through a few threads before begining to post.


*How has this community made you feel? *
Reading everyones posts, seeing all the beautiful pictures of everyone and the confidence everyone seems to exude has been very empowering for me, this group has made me feel like I have finally found a safe space. Its really cool.
:happy:
__________________


----------



## Tania (May 20, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? My alias is Tania (*points left*).

2 What brought you into the community? I found it while searching the internet for plus size clothing reviews.

3 Why do you stay in the community? The friends I've made here. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? None of the above at this point. I'll never be a feeder and can't see myself as a purposeful gainer. Feedee? Maybe. Depends on the circumstances.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I have several wonderful BBW friends and a really great FFA friend in the Dims community. Their perspectives, advice, and support have been life-changing. I've also met some cool male FAs both here and in the outside world. Not sure how to characterize the effect that FAs as a class have had on my life, though. So far, my experiences have been mixed. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Probably not, but I have been thin in the past. A year ago, my answer would have been different. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? Been there, done that. I've worn everything from size 6 to size 26 over the course of my life. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? I've had some good times with my Ess Eff friends. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? A bit of both. I tend to fly under the radar a lot. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most? Not sure. My eyes get a lot of compliments. I've also been told that I have marvellously soft hands and a great butt.

I have an ambivalent relationship with my hair. I love that it's thick, wavy, and long, but that's a double-edged sword; it's also messy as fuck and I have some brutal cowlicks along my bang line. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I don't know. There's a lot I love about this place, but there's also quite a bit that frustrates me. I still have quite a bit to learn from Dims and the SA movement, but I'll have to move on someday. Communities grow and change. People grow and change. I hope that at the very least I'll still keep in touch with the friends I've made.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? I don't know. I happened upon Dims quite by accident, so I didn't really come into it with any expectations. There are things that upset me, but I don't really feel comfortable getting into that right now. Suffice it to say that some people have harmfully unrealistic expectations of fat women. Of women in general, frankly. 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? I think larger women are pretty hot. I like my men on the thinner/average side. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? In person, I visit LB, Torrid, Dillard's, Nordstrom, Macy*s, &c. Online, Old Navy, Kiyonna, Igigi, and various others. They serve my needs. Actually, I'm probably happier now with my fashion choices than I was when I was on the cusp of plus. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? It really depends. I like food, but I've always had a contentious relationship with it. Eating disorders do that to you. I think I may have found my happy medium. 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Presently, my size isn't much of a bar. I can walk, work out, dance, &c. without worrying about my feet or legs swelling or hurting. I can fit into just about every chair and ride vehicle I encounter these days, although I will say that the seats in the Indy jeeps at Disneyland still grind into my butt. 

The one activity I am reluctant to revisit at this point is figure skating, because falls are unavoidable. I'm not that large, but I'm heavy enough to hurt myself pretty badly if I land at a freaky angle. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? I would make size a political nonissue. I would also like size acceptance to genuinely embrace broader standards of beauty - thin hate is not cool. I don't want to be derided or marginalized because I'm fat, but I don't really want to be glorified because I'm fat, either. I want to be appreciated because I'm me. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Dims is kind of a microcosm of the real world - it's a mixed bag. Taken together, the good bits - and even some of the weird shit - have the potential to transform the way you see yourself and others. To paraphrase a friend, "Dims taught me that the kind of guys I like actually like me." And that's a revolution. 

How has this community made you feel? It's validated me in many respects. It's also changed how I view my body in both positive and negative ways. On one hand, I don't feel hideously mangled by my adipose tissue anymore. On the other, I'm getting the vibe that even though I'm considered fat by the world at large, I may be "too thin" by community standards. It's ironic and confusing to have dealt with years of eating disorder angst and body dysmorphic disorder-induced self-hatred only to get the message that I don't quite measure up among fat chicks, either.


----------



## thatkassiegirl (May 20, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Kassie or thatkassiegirl

2 What brought you into the community? Trying to Google a episode on Dr. Keith and stubbled upon here. -lol-

3 Why do you stay in the community? I just got here but I like it so far. It's friendly and I already fell accepted.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? I'm fat..that counts. Right? -lol-

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Well, my bf claims he likes big girls, but he doesn't make me feel any different than my previous bfs, who didn't have a preference. So, idk. I'm kinda figuring that out too.

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Umm....probably smaller than I am. I am 18 & I weigh 308. People say I carry it well, but I sometimes, I get down on myself, most of the time I don't think about it though. -shrugs-

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? I'm already fat. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? Umm, I am on my third post right now, so I can't really say.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? Well, my bf says he loves it, girls say I'm beautiful, & I have had some of my brothers friends say that I have a pretty face and they would date me if I was smaller. I have literally had some 15 yo boy tell me I could do cocaine to lose weight. I was like WTF?

9 What part of your body do you like the most? I really like my curves, my mom says I'm an hour glass, just a bigger one. -lol- And I really like my ass. Haha, my bf is a tit man, I wish he would pay more attention to my ass though. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Umm, maybe. If i get more involved yeah.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? None so far.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Well, I honestly wish my bf would gain some freakin' weight. He is 5'8 & weighs 140. Grr. He works out, but doesn't eat more than he could. He says he wants to but I don't see him a tryin'. -lol-

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Uhh, Wal-Mart? Haha. Sometimes I shop at Avenue, Fashion Bug (they don't carry big boobied bras though), & I would shop at Torrid if I had money. -lol-

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Ha, CHINESE!!! OHMEGOD! I could eat it for eternity. -lol- I don't know if it's really all that good for your waistline, but all those Asians stay pretty dang small. Haha.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Yes, sometimes. I really like to go on hikes & stuff sometimes, & I love to go swimming & I am too embarrassed to go in front of people so I go at night to the lake with my bf & friends. It's kinda fun though. My bf is a pansy though, always saying he is freezing his balls off. Hahaha. What a pus.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? Uhh, make a chain of stores, clubs, & so on just catered to fat people.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? I am new. 


How has this community made you feel? Great so far. It's awesome. With awesome people.


----------



## fatterisbetter (May 21, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> Hey there, I made a questionnaire, didn't really know what to do with it! But our resident HotFattygirl, Ivy thought I should make this into a thread! Go nuts folks!
> 
> 
> 1 What is your Name/Alias? Fatterisbetter
> ...



For answers see above


----------



## KnottyOne (May 21, 2009)

I'm bored and like filling out questionnaires, so here I go

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Eric/Knotty

2 What brought you into the community?
I honestly don't even remember, just think I found it

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Cool people, good times, something to do, the list goes on

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
One of the regulars, the whole feeding thing pretty much grosses me out

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
I like BBW's... I guess that counts as affecting me haha

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
If I could be skinnier I would, I don't know I just think abs look good on me haha

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
No, I have really bad knees and I don't need any extra weight messing with them

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
Just cool people chilling, talking and having a good time, so whenever and wherever is good

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Don't, they tend to be like whatevs about my preferences

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Chin/Beard, just looks good

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Who knows if I'll still be around, and I'll just be more mature, but thats a big maybe haha

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
2-Faced People

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Girls, I like more, all the guys im interested in are like chisseled from stone

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Anything designer, if it is over priced and looks good, just <3, and no, I can honestly say that they aren't

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Sushi, and I dont know what it does for my waist line, I just know I <3 it

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
Sports, music, drawing, and no, doesnt get in the way at all

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
*shrug* I dont know, something I have never thought about

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Don't be 2 faced, drama will happen, just be mature about it, enjoy


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 21, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Paul / pjbbwlvr

2 What brought you into the community? Finally a place that supports people of size!

3 Why do you stay in the community? I believe in the good this site does!

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? Regular

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I find that all BBWs ladies are so much more than just Beautiful, they are wonderful!

6 If you could be skinny, would you? LMAO!! NEVER

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? I is!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? Meaningful conversations online at DIMS!

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?They try to tease me till I threathen to break their necks!

9 What part of your body do you like the most? Biceps, chest

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I'll always be here 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?Can't think of any right now

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Walmart, Kmart, JCPenneys

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?Italian, Mexican and Chinese, not good, LOL!

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Not at all

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? Change the Media and the rest will follow!

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Get involved and enjoy!

How has this community made you feel? Made me feel welcome!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 1, 2009)

Bump......


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 1, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Braindeadhead.. though I hate that name now.. I should change it but I've been using it for a long time.

2 What brought you into the community? In college (a long time ago), I came across a bbw porn mag (the name escapes me). I din't know such a thing existed. It they reviewed Dim's as one the best bbw sites on the net.. and here I am

3 Why do you stay in the community? I like the people and Ifind people relatable

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? I'm an FA, a feeder and maybe a bit of a gainer, thought not sure if I'd really go all out on either of the last two.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Not sure how to asnwer that.. I do what I do.. being an FA doesn't change how I live.. I try to do what makes me happy as best I can

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Honestly no, I could stand to be more active but not skinny.. I like having heft and size. I like being able to set my feet in the metro and know no one is going to push me out of the way.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? Now that's an interesting question.. I do have fantasties about it but I'm not sure.. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? I have never been to a bash.. mostly because I'm totaly disorganized and a little socialy awkward.. I also have a fear that if I go no one will like me and then I'll be on an island.. which is silly because I'm a good person and all that but low self esteem can fuck your mind up

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? I was teased a lot as a child.. not anymore

9 What part of your body do you like the most? my hands and face.. I really like my penis too (which is odd to say but I do.. its big but not too big and thick, which is good or so I'm told).

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I assume so... but who knows

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? That I have never been organized enough to attend an event (and a little scared). I also don't care for some of the clique0ness I've noticed and how some people get treated for trying to be themself. Being honest is fine, being honest and mean tends to be pointless.. being honest and tactful is actually an accomplishment.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes please... and a few more after that. In fact I've never been with a "skinny" girl

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? N/A

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? I like everything..I'm not a picky eater and I love damn near everything except spicy food

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Nope

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? I think we should all remember that our journey is our own and we all have challenges and we can't ever know what some else has experienced... If someone is doing soemthing that doesn't effect me and makes them happy then have at it.. its none of my business

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Nope... Honestly, what do I know about anything.. I've barely got being me figured out.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 2, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?melissa, missi

2 What brought you into the community?loving how there's other people than me that are self accepting 

3 Why do you stay in the community?because its awesome!

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?a lil bit of everything, but mainly just a regular chick

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?they make my world go round 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?already was, nothing too spectacular

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? if i could be fatter.... why not!!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?have yet to find one, i guess just realizing how nice everyone in the bbw community is

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
i don't let it get to me
9 What part of your body do you like the most?my belly 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?of course!

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?nothing, really

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?nope. its ironic actually... i love eating but i loove thin men 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?i like torrid, but theyre getting a lil small for me lol i have to go find some more size friendly stores... i would love if i could get some ideas

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?cajun food, and probably not lol

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?lots of things, i love to play on the comp, go to the beach, go for random car rides... nothing stops me

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?lol people can believe whatever they want. it takes a certain goodhearted people to appreciate the goods we got

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?idk i'm pretty new myself but i guess just be honest, have fun, let loose


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Jun 2, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Amy just Amy

2 What brought you into the community?
My BF showed me this world. 

3 Why do you stay in the community?
It's helped me to learn to love who I am, and the way I look. I spend years dieting and so unhappy and yet I realize that there is a part of the world that I can feel happy in, and I can accept myself, and it helped me learn that it's okay to be fat and I don't have to be skinny to be beautiful. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
I think I'm a little bit of both. I dont care if I gain weight, I like being fed, and I like feeding a little. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
they help me to smile at my body and accept every part of me. Confidence boosters. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
I don't think I would. Maybe for a day or two just to see how it feels, but I don't think I would. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I haven't been to any of the above really. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
people are just happy to be in my company. People and friends like my personality. I think sometimes friends, especially girls secretly think the whole "if she lost weight...she would be so much prettier" but that might just be me. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
my thighs. I have some crazy thunder thighs but I like em. and my booty. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
I do. I hope to be married and just enjoying lots of fat sex lol.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
people can be jerks sometimes. sometimes. 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
I like my boyfriend for who he is and don't care about his weight. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
I have such a hard time shopping, I hope to find more stores for me through here. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
I like Pasta, Pizza, Garlic foods lol. I'm Italian, and we have a family motto "we yell, we cry, we eat" lol

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I don't like summertime, and going to the beach because I am very self concious about swimsuit bodies. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I am going to be a teacher, and I want my children to always know that fat, skinny, black, white, green, any color size culture is all beautiful and we need to be friends with each other regardless of physical differences. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
I don't think I am experienced enough to give advice.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 2, 2009)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> 10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
> I do. I hope to be married and just enjoying lots of fat sex lol.




Me too! haha


----------



## MsCurvyNurse (Jun 4, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? MsCurvyNurse

2 What brought you into the community? Looking for others that shared the same common interests. 

3 Why do you stay in the community? The people 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? I'm just fluffy..I don't try to gain or loose. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I love em all!

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Honestly, I don't think so. I like myself the way I am.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? I already am...lol!

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? Online...I haven't been able to make it to a bash.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? Honestly, I think I get a lil of both from time to time.

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My eyes.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I'll be here...I'm not sure what would change.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? People who call out others for silly and stupid reasons.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Sure 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Most of the time I shop at places like Lane Bryant and Fashion Bug, so yeah they are.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? I adore ice cream...and I think it goes straight to my hips 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I have fun in everything I do, so not really!

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? Make people more aware that just because we are big does not mean we are lazy, unhealthy people. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? You'll love it here 


How has this community made you feel? :wubu:


----------



## George (Jun 11, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Jamie/Fatt Neko

2 What brought you into the community? search engine XD

3 Why do you stay in the community? love being fat and there are some awesome peeps

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? gainer/feedee

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? as long as they have good personalities they do it good

6 If you could be skinny, would you? only in front of my parents

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? duh

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? hmmm not sure

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? i am not teased as much as i used to be except by my nephew

9 What part of your body do you like the most? belly

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? yes and i would be bigger

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? how easily fakes slip in

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? i do depending on the person but mainly it is personality over all

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? none -.-

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? oh its good for the waist line: pizza, cheeseburgers, fries, pasta

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? mainly i like drawing, reading, writing, listening to music, playing video games but when im working outside sometimes it can bother me if i got hot

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? i have no idea...free fried chicken for skinny people XD

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? love your body or someone is gonna take advantage


How has this community made you feel? good and bad. even though it is based on loving bigger sizes many of the members are anti-fat


----------



## Tracy (Jun 17, 2009)

What is your Name/Alias? Tracy/Tracy LOL because I like my God given name! 

2 What brought you into the community? searching on the internet and just ran across it.

3 Why do you stay in the community? I enjoy reading the forums but not so much the chat. Just don't feel welcomed there.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? I'm an ole regular

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I have never encountered an FA in real life and I see Big Beautiful Women and Big Handsome Men everyday. Someones size or the color of their skin is something that I really don't pay attention too. I'm more interested in their character. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Maybe on those days that I'm not feeling like myself.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? I am FAT! 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? Can't think of anything!

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? I have been teased a few times. But never again! I have learned over the years how to handle those situations. Praised-never for my fat body but I get praised all the time for my Smile! 

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My eyes.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Perhaps, I sometimes get tired of the drama that goes on. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? DRAMA

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? LB, Catherines, Ross, Target. Yep they seem to be.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? I love all sorts of food. I'm sure that for the most part they are not good for my waistline or I wouldn't be a Fatty. 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? Goodness I enjoy all sorts of activities. I try not to let my Fat get in the way of me doing anything that I want to do. There are some situations where I may have to work a little harder at it. But its all good! 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? I would be like one of those preachers that you see on street corners preaching the gospel. I would be preaching about fat acceptance!

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Enjoy yourself!


How has this community made you feel? Really no different.


----------



## Ali (Jun 17, 2009)

FUN!



1 What is your Name/Alias?

Alicia, Ali, Alicatt, Artsy Alicatt

2 What brought you into the community?

I was searching for BBW dating...just out of curiosity and stumbled on this site.

3 Why do you stay in the community?

I'm brand new here, but I will be staying because of the tolerant atmosphere!!

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

None of the Above. I'm still struggling with body image at this point. 80% of me wishes I was what society tells me I should be.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

The thought of a man who likes EVERY bit of me is exciting! Especially considering I see men in this community who like MY body type that I in return am attracted to. That has never happened to me before!

6 If you could be skinny, would you?

At this point, yes. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

See above xD

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

In relation to what? Not sure what is being asked here xD

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

Typically people will simply avoiding discussing the fact that I am fat, but I have had younger people (my friend's 14 year old niece for example) make rude references to my weight.

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

I love, love, love my legs and my lips and my eyelashes and my feet!

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

I want to, but I'm still scared to accept myself, to be perfectly honest. I hope I will change over time. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

So far I have none!

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

Generally no, but it depends on the person. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

Lately I mostly shop at Walmart if I shop at all. I'm too poor to buy clothes usually xD

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

Mexican! I like all kinds of food though. There isn't much I don't like to be honest xD


15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

I like watching movies, hanging out with friends, listening to good music, singing, crafting occasionally, and other creative outlets. I also love rollercoasters...but that is now something I cannot enjoy due to my size  I actually got my first rude awakening last summer when I was forced to leave a rollercoaster in front of the entire crowd because the belt missed the latch by 1 inch. I cried.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

I would put beautiful big women and men in fashion magazines and in fashion shows and I would cast big people in movies and other prominent social venues.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

I haven't been around long enough to have advice


----------



## stldpn (Jun 17, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Dan / STLDPN

2 What brought you into the community? which community? the dims community? a friend brought it to my attention... 

3 Why do you stay in the community? well I haven't stayed long less than a month and this would be my first posting

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? an irregular regular maybe

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I am a BHM and while I suppose I don't have to associate with other people of size i do think there are certain things you gain from someone who faces the same kinds of physical and societal challenges

6 If you could be skinny, would you? I don't think I would be good at skinny... I'm not looking to gain more though.

6. If you could be fat, would you? I am fat.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? I've met some nice peoples. You're bound to meet a few wherever you go.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? people of the norm can affect me in a lot of ways.. professionally I'm always very sensitive to the stigma attached to being fat the assumption that being fat indicates a lack of willpower and a lazy temperament etc... privately I don't think it effects me much at all... I mean a few women have said no when I asked them for dates and i suspected it had something to do with my weight but that hasn't been horrifying... rejection happens to everyone now and then.. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most? I actually like my beard best... that's a body part right?

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I don't know I just got here I could be anywhere in 5 years

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? haven't pinpointed one yet... 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? umm yeah... I'm 360 i've only ever had experiences with average size bbws and average sized women so it's all good right

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? I don't really do a lot of shopping in dept stores or retail outlets... though honestly i've never noticed blatant discrimination 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? I like indian food. It's fairly starchy I don't eat it much but it's not an artery clogger either generally.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I think if my size ever really stopped me form doing something I might consider losing weight but so far I've never had an issue

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I don't know if I could aggree with the statement that the world is anti fat... I think you have a few people in it that are anti fat. you'll always have a few because we're a minority. We do suffer some misunderstandings and stigmas but it's not as though someone's been lynched or beaten to death by an antifat mob. I think that the only way to defeat those stereotypes and stigmas is to understand them and be a better ambassador for your community. Strive to be a productive member of society and encourage the productive traits of your fellows. If you want to be respected as a man or woman you have to behave like a responsible adult. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?


----------



## Deadbolt100 (Jun 17, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Colby/Deadbolt

2 What brought you into the community?
My inquisitive nature 

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Becouse I feel normal here

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
Regular

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
I <3 Bbw's thats how

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
no, but a bit mor muscular yes

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
not really

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I dont have one, becouse im just now coming out of my shell

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Neither

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
My brain

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?Most likly

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
I have not had one yet

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
I love big gals!

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Walmart, and other things (small town)

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Italian, Friuts, dumplings, ect.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?Well im average weight, so no, and i am an avid WoW player, i also enjoy to go to the movies, and watch sci fi shows such as star trek, and star wars, i also enjoy being with friends and family

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?Make my own TV channel destictivly for SSbbw and BBW and there admiers

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Well i can think of any advice, but id be open on advice about how to come out of ones shell, i am dreadfly shy  :blush:


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 18, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Michael - and I have refused the world's every attempt to make me a "Mike"

2 What brought you into the community?
My initial internet searches once I discovered years ago that there might be somebody besides me that thought skinniness was not next to godliness after all. 

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Oh, I'm part of it anyway - participation just sort of removes the alone-on-an-island effect.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
I'm already 310 lbs, idk how much I'd want to gain for health reasons. I eat whatever the heck I want to and this is where my weight has stabilized for the past couple years, give or take... I suppose that if it started happening, I'd gain until I started having to replace clothing and then try to put a stop to it just to save the inconvenience of re-wardrobing. Since my daily dress is a long sleeve t-shirt and what amounts to a slightly more dignified form of sweatpants, that means if I did decide to gain I ought to have plenty of room 

I've got nobody to feed at the moment if I were into it... to be honest the idea of shoving food into someone doesn't do THAT much for me... if they got a thrill out of it I'd happily participate. Opposite-sex weight gain, girls who are fat (or on the way) and don't mind growing, ...general opposite-sex "out-of-shape and loving it" does appeal to me, but I wouldn't want to force it on someone, I'd never make a relationship contingent upon it, I'd never reject a girl who hated the idea of being bigger or of eating a lot if I liked other things about her, and I'd certainly NEVER deliver one of those classic "you're beautiful but you'd be even prettier if you gained ten pounds" lines. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
Here on the forum, it's just socialization as far as I know, at which I rarely succeed. Um... there's not a (F)FA *in* my life at the moment in any "significant" capacity - not that you all aren't significant, but you know what I mean. No attachments. I'd say I'm definitely _attracted_ unequivocally to BBWs of pretty much any size... I start looking at "sorta chubby" and don't stop for quite a while beyond that - but that said, I'm not a physical-only person by any stretch of the imagination; and as far as serious relationships I'm more of a personality person and if I loved a thin girl's personality, I'd be able to live without that being an issue or getting in the way. That said... I definitely notice bigger people "across a crowded room" first. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
I've been fat since I was a child, and at this point... I don't think so. I enjoy shaking the system up a little bit, and... it's easier to prove I really and seriously don't give a rat's behind what "they" think I ought to look like if I adopt the "if it's going to rain, make sure it pours" philosophy. I think if I were skinny and started to chub up a little again, and proclaimed to be proud of it, I'd receive some sort of "oh, this is just your denial" accusations from the world out there. At 310 I think it's pretty obvious I'd have done something drastic if I cared. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
See above. I'm on a mission to prove fat can be healthy as well as mentally and socially acceptable, and I'd rather prove it by 200 pounds above average than just 20. Therefore, I already am. The gain... the lifelong fatness... was unintentional in the beginning but now that I've adopted it, I've adopted it for the long haul. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
None @ bash/get together.
Online: Not being kicked out  Seriously - I'm not the best at interpersonal interaction and it's refreshing to not attract constant odd stares or "Why don't you have your foot in your mouth" moments. At least if I provoke them you all keep them quiet. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
For the most part, ignored. The average person on the street has no reason to comment, and from a relationship/dating point of view, I've successfully avoided being shot down by girls who wanted athletic guys by simply not asking any of them out. :doh:

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Honestly? The fact that it's tall. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Whether I'll be actively posting in this specific community, I don't know. I hope so. I'll definitely be part of the larger size acceptance community because I'll still be this size, I'll still need to be accepted by the world rather than tied to a bed and stomach pumped, and I'll very likely still be attracted first (and hopefully capable of interacting with) other members of it. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
The fact that simply based on our numbers, for every person we meet and successfully convince to stop hating themselves for not having their mental stereotype of a "beach body", there are literally hundreds of others who can't be convinced and will keep on hating themselves. 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
First of all... I tend to answer this question in terms of relationships or in terms of being attracted to somebody to the degree that I'd try to start a relationship if we seemed compatible. 

I'm not same-sex attracted, so I'm thoroughly impartial - except it's always nice not to be the only fat guy in a group of people doing things. Increases the odds of them not all proposing to try, say, a regular-seated roller coaster and have to be the only one with issues. 

From the relationship POV... While I could very easily fall in love with a thin girl's personality first and come to love her body, my most intense physical-only attraction is absolutely to girls who are chunky/chubby at a minimum, extending on up into... oh, based on what I've seen here, up into the 300s somewhere but it's not about the numbers or the size either really. 

these are all loose categorizations... I find the ladies in the "SSBBW" category physically attractive as well, but don't interact as much because in my age group (I'm 20, call it "college age") there simply isn't that much of a population. 

Like I said... at the end of the day I'm a personality guy. But I mean... we all get our eyes caught by different things. Absolutely no insult to anybody that wasn't in my "primary" group; I wouldn't ever let it get in the way of our communication.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Everything I wear daily is ordered from Lands End; I wear long sleeve t-shirts all year round, I'm hot-natured so winter coats and such aren't even an issue, and I wear a cooler temperature version of sweatpants they sell on a daily basis. They also sell expansion-waist khakis which I've got a pair or two of for when they're necessary. 

Shopping for a replacement Sunday go-to-church suit is sometimes a difficult process. Make that a VERY difficult process. I order when I can and shop only when I have to. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Nothing I like to eat is good for my waistline except in its continued sustenance. I love american-italian food of any form, as well as the Americanized versions of Chinese and especially Japanese; more than anything else I love southern iron-skillet home cooking, at which my dad's side of the family, including me, excels (well, in my case, "survives"). 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I'd do more amusement park type trips with friends that are prone to such things if I didn't worry about the seats on rides so much. I've had embarrassing incidents before. Being 6'4" and my weight on top of it makes that an interesting process. Other than that, I can honestly say my weight doesn't interfere with any of my fun, and especially not in comparison to my height, which reveals itself fully at the most inopportune moments. 

I love driving; my screen name is a reference to my 345,000 mile diesel. I'm a farm kid at heart; half the time on things like summer break I'm either on the computer just goofing off (Computer science major in progress) or else out on a tractor or in the Bobcat doing whatever needs doing - I genuinely enjoy that. It may prevent me in yet another way from finding that perfect match someday  - It's a rare mate in this world of city-dwellers that shares my dream of getting out of NC one day (too crowded and too hot, but I do love the place as a home) and buying up every last acre I can afford in Wyoming or Montana and (hopefully) living in the absolute middle of nowhere, far from civilization; free to shoot in the yard without worrying about the neighbors' children, free to watch dark night meteor showers without the yard lights coming through the trees from miles around, listening to the lack of cars nearby; commuting a nearly insane distance to a decent-paying computer job and coming home to run the farm on evenings and weekends. 

I'm a hobbyist photographer; Canon S5is digital is my digital grab-and-run camera but my preference is for old 35mm manual focus Minolta gear. I tinker with old computers all the time; my basement is full of less-than-100mhz Motorola-powered Macintoshes that still work from back in the day when a tenth of one gigabyte was a massive hard disk. 

I'm a fixer; I like to tinker with things. I'd rather fix old appliances than feed this nation's Wal-mart and China addictions by replacing them with more cheap junk. 

Oh, and I devour books. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
It has to start by eliminating the attitude among those who did choose to live a stereotypically "fit" lifestyle that their way is the only healthy way. It has to start by absolutely and completely *eradicating* the built-in reflex in young people (of both genders, but I've known more females with these issues personally) to be thin in order to be attractive because the two are inextricably linked. Which means that these attitudes have to be nipped in the bud; stopped at the very source from which they form. 

It's like a many-headed snake; you can't locate one source without getting bitten by another in the process. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
The size acceptance community at large, so to speak... not really. Just that the more self-confidence you can build, the better off you'll be and the less likely you'll be to hate the very fact that you ARE a member of the community. That, and also... don't let them convince you that it's worth returning to "normal". 

Joining the dimensions community in particular... the main advice I'd give newbies is to just go ahead and jump in the middle of things... I was quite hesitant to at first. There's sometimes (not faulting anyone for it, just admitting it's there), during that time when you're new, an impression of "It's not really my place to join this thread" or "What if they just don't like me answering questions" or "wait a minute... I'm not real sure I belong here... am I in the way?" sensations... you about just have to start talking anywhere you feel like it and count on either being accepted or else gently pointed away from mistakes if you make them. That was harder for me than anything else. I'm... shall we say, if not exactly shy - i'm actually pretty brash on a lot of occasions and inclined to say what I mean... socially over-polite. I've got a compulsion to "not be in the way" that leads me to just stay out of things altogether just in case... so my advice to newbies is to get over that by brute force if you have to.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 27, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?

Ekim


2 What brought you into the community?

I kinda lurked on this site for years when I was younger, then signed up when I was old enough 


3 Why do you stay in the community?

I dunno, I like the talk and the people.


4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

Eh, erstwhile gainer but otherwise just hanging around (tho I guess I haven't been around here much...sorry!).


5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

I dunno, BBWs are pretty cool but I never see many around where I live! lol


6 If you could be skinny, would you?

Sometimes I think so, but then I remember the drawbacks.


6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

Sometimes I think so, but then I remember the drawbacks. Oh, I'm very indecisive!


7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

The few times I've been on chat on this and other sites have all been pretty cool.


8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

Huh, I'm not entirely sure if I get the question, but other than some playful teasing no one really brings up my weight.


9 What part of your body do you like the most?

I dunno, I'm pretty okay with the whole package 


10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

I'd probably just be the same occasional participant I've always been. haha


11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

I miss Hyde Park! lol


12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

Of course, tho I probably like an equal amount that are otherwise.


13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

Not really, but I can still fit into their stuff so I don't judge.


14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

Haha, pizza has indeed contributed to a couple inches, sure.


15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

Not really, most of my activities are pretty sedentary. That's not great, is it? lol


16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

Just trying to be a nice and cool person, and associate the fat "stereotype" with a positive face. Not that I'm that big, but still.


17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

Don't get people into arguments...learned that the hard way!


How has this community made you feel? 

Pretty nice!


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 29, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Russ2d

2 What brought you into the community? Dimensions and Heavenly Bodies

3 Why do you stay in the community? Good people and fat women

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? A combo regular/feeder

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Well, I lust for BBWs and my fellow FAs "get it"... I fit in

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Yup, working on it

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? No, never

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?  I've had many good times, hard to think of the "best", the Orlanda Bash was exceptional

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? Teased, attacked and then praised usually- I'm used to it...I'm a fully armed and armored FA haha

9 What part of your body do you like the most? Brain

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Yup, be in better shape and have a supersized sweetie of my own

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? Too much negativity and drama

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Opposite sex- lots of extra pounds- Ohhh yeah!! :wubu:

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Walmart is very fat friendly haha, Best Buy is my fav- they don't care if you're fat or thin, they just want your money

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Buffalo Wings, chicken parm, home-made tacos mmmmm, doesn't bother my waistline in the least.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I can do anything- a few things I like, movies, travel, um leveling in WoW 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? By being honest and open and not hiding or lurking, staying involved in the community

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Yes, be honest and positive and be prepared to defend yourself and do so aggressively -honesty always offends someone


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 29, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? NoWayOut/Dan

2 What brought you into the community? Online search, because I like large women.

3 Why do you stay in the community? I like talking to large women, and I like to know what kind of issues they face, so that I know how to help my future wife, who will hopefully be a BBW.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? Just a regular.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Little effect, I don't know many BBW outside online communities, and I'm the only person I know who likes large women. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Yes, but not too skinny. I'm 185 right now, and I wouldn't want to be less than 165.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? No, I believe that fat only looks good on women.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? I've developed a pretty good friendship with one woman I've met through the site. I've wondered about attending a bash, but at this point in my life, I'm unsure if I'd fit in.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Most of my family is disparaging towards large women, but most of my friends know my preferences and respect them. That once led to a pretty funny exchange between myself and a friend who was trying desperately to invite any group of women over to join us and two other friends, and the women he was talking to were of the thin variety.

Him: I just want us all to have some women here for us, for our benefit.
Me: How does that benefit us? You have a girlfriend, Brian is gay and I like large ladies!

At that, Eric, the one guy it would benefit, dies laughing.

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My eyes.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Yes, but I don't know how I would change. Hopefully I'll have met more people from here.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? That I get into a lot of battles because of my personality. But that's just differences in people, so it's not the community's fault.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes, that's why I'm here. I find fat on women to be incredibly attractive.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? I rarely shop.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Fish and potatoes. It doesn't affect things that much. I eat a lot of different things, though.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I watch sports and bake cheesecake, plus read and play video games.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? I always try to encourage people to be the size that makes them happy and not worry about the rest of the world's opinion.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? It's the same thing that's in my signature: Be you, you're beautiful for who you are and not what you are.

How has this community made you feel? I enjoy it.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 4, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Jenny/ Just Jen  

2 What brought you into the community? My ex boyfriend introduced me to Dims and since then i've been fairly hooked

3 Why do you stay in the community? Because it's the one place i feel at home sometimes. Even when i don't post, seeing all the gorgeous people who are fat and hot as hell gives me confidence. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? just a regular

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? They make me so much more confident. I don't think i would feel as comfortable in my skin as i do now. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? umm i think i would be middle. Like a 16/18. Because there's less pressure from society on you. but i love my curves! 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? i love my curves

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? um i've only ever been online. I suppose my best experience is meeting a guy that i now uber crush on that likes larger girlies. My best experience was when i first came on here and posted my pics and i was so suprised to get such a positive feedback.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? I am teased a lot. I find it difficult to be with normies sometimes because i dont fit in. They dont even realise when they do it sometimes. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most? umm my belly

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I think i would be here in 5 years. I would be more confident and definately activist.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? Sometimes, especially when i've been gone a bit, it can feel a bit lonely. 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? it depends on how much i like the person. But to be honest i tend to go for thin guys.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? there are only 2 size friendly stores in Hull haha

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? I enjoy chinese food! it's definately not good for my waistline! 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I go online, watch stuff, hang out, the usual! It does sometimes get in the way. I often want to go on fair ground rides, do active sporty things but i just cant. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? poke them in the eye! 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Just be yourself and you'll fit in fine. 


How has this community made you feel? right at home.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 5, 2009)

My turn to contribute~

1 What is your Name/Alias?*Tim, T-Bear, Various other things including the word Bear as its my nick name*

2 What brought you into the community? *Google, I think when I realized that I actually was happy myself with my size I started thinking about if other people were happy with there size or even celebrated it and I came across dims ^^*

3 Why do you stay in the community? *Its part of who I am now, not just as a BHM but as a person, I mean even if it wasn't about what it is its just a nice community to be a part of*

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? *I am simply Oh Naturel!*

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? *I dunno, other then improve it hehe*

6 If you could be skinny, would you? *Nope*

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? *I am ^_^*

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? *I have never been to a bash, but i have manny manny fond memories of wonderful moments online, lots of nice messages and meeting new friends*

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? *I have been teased my entire life, but now not so much~*

9 What part of your body do you like the most? *My eyes... because when my girlfriend looks into them and I gaze back all is right in the world*

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? *Absolutely... how would I change? I wouldn't ... I'll still be making silly comments and posting dopey goofy photos*

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? *hmm nothing really, oh maybe that there haven't been any meet ups in my area?*

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? *I do in fact! I don't think I would be considered a FA, simply because I am not attracted exclusively to women with extra pounds, although that said my girlfriend is a slightly larger girl and I love that, I adore her body soooo much hehe :wubu:*

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? *newp! well for cloths stores anyways, I only really buy cloths online these days because of my size*

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? *Sushi, Pizza, Pasta... so its good at making it bigger ^^*

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? *Nope, none of my hobbies are effected by my size at all*

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? *Perhaps one thing ill always do from now on is to recommend this site to people to help*

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? *Don't be afraid to jump in and be a part of the community, I was at first as I had only really ever used one forum before now so I was hesitant but really feel at home here*


How has this community made you feel? *Confident, and Safe to be myself*


----------



## crystalayers1989 (Jul 5, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Crystal aka Crystal Bombshell

2 What brought you into the community?
First of all I'm a very large girl, I heard about it through some great friend's of mine, plus I'm a paysite model and I update on here and show everyone what I have to offer, hehe  

3 Why do you stay in the community?
It's nice to stay connected with the BBW's & FA's around the world! 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
Well, I LOVE FOOD, but I can't say that I'm any of those. So I guess just a regular. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
Ah.. It's Amazing, honestly. I don't know what I'd do without the love of Big People! It's really starting to look up for us, it's pretty Awesome! 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Skinny? hell no. I would like to be a tiny bit smaller, but I'm sure I'll more than likely keep growing, lol. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
I am Fat, but I'm proud. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I have never been to a bash, although that would be SOOO exciting. So, I guess I'd just have to say my best and biggest experience yet is getting the chance to be on Bombshells 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
I have the occasional hater, like everyone else. I don't care though! I have tons of people who support me and that's all that matters! 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Hmm, I'd have to say that I loveee my eyes. Lot's of people compliment me on my hair, so I think I like that too. I also have a HUGE, soft belly 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
I definitely see myself in the community  Why would I want to change? 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
I can't really pin-point anything exactly? 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Yes, I LOVE FAT. On anyone, Big People are the most loving, cuddly people. I love Big Girls, Big Men, Big EVERYTHING! 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Fashion Bug  That's a plus size women's store, so of course! Very Friendly. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Well, most of the food I enjoy isn't good for me or help my figure. I love Pizza, Pasta, Chicken, Italian FOOD! 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
At times, it does. I tend to be a little lazy at times too, but don't we all? I think my size does hold me back from a few things, but for the most part if I'm interested in doing it, I make it work. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I'm just going to continue to be me, if anyone doesn't like it they can bite my big booty  

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Yes, Just LOVE YOURSELF and don't let anyone tell you your not worthy of anything, because that's not true! Stay true to yourself and be confident, confidence attracts MANY!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 11, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Robin/Fallenangel2904 

2 What brought you into the community?
Not long ago- I was in a BBW group on Myspace and someone mentioned DIMS and I had no clue what they were talking about so yea...I googled and here I am! 

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Everyone is very friendly and I feel at home here. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
I don't really fit into any of those categories. I love food (Which I think most of us do on here lol) But I am not into the feedee/feeder thing 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
As a BBW/SSBBW to know there are people out there who are particularly attracted to the idea of things that mainstream society frowns upon....well its a good feeling. It boosts the self confidence and just makes you feel good about yourself. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Skinny? no. I think there was a time when I wanted to be skinny, but I would never want to be with out curves. Would I like to be smaller then I am now- a bit so for health reasons. I was my most comfortable at a size 16/18 about 2 years ago and it's what I'm shooting for again. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Yes! Like I said above! I wouldn't want to be smaller then that. I like being a big girl and having my curves. 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
Never been to a bash but am planning on going to my first one in October YAY!!

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
My weight has always to some degree been a factor for ridicule. I've been over weight all my life, and even as far back as the kindergarten I had some bad experiences. I think for the most part people are good to me. I had alot of friends in High School and just generally got along with everyone. These days- well sometimes I feel little bit like I am being judged for my size, esspesially in my field of study (I'm a fashion major and go to school with a bunch of size 0 girls) but for the most part everyone I have met has been awesome. And it empowers me to say 'why SHOULDN'T a big girl go into this field?' 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
My eyes are one- and as far as my body body goes....probably my butt lol 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
definitly! I don't know what the change- this place has been great to me so far! 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
Nothing i can think of 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Sure. I guess when it comes to men though I don't usually go for a type when it comes to physique. Don't just date big men, or skinny men, muscular men...etc- I am an equal opportunity employer LOL! 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Avenue, Ashley Stewart, Lane Bryant, Pay half plus (No laughing... I find some good stuff there for cheap lol) 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
I am Italian so any type of Italian food. I LOVE Pasta carbonara! OMFG soo good! Also I love Chinese food- all the fried stuff. And I am a sushi addict! So some of it- not so good for the waist....sushi isnt bad though. 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I like hanging with friends, movies, traveling, sight seeing. My size definitly holds me back in some ways. I always was a big girl- over 300lbs, but a few years ago I lost about 70lbs going from a size 26 to a 18 and I got really really active. I walked like everywhere. So I gained it back in the last 2 years and it's been difficult for me. I was used to being VERY active. I would never wait for buses, didn't get winded walking up stairs- all that stuff and its difficult for me again and I feel like I lost a bit of my independence. I would like to just get to that point again to be able to be active again. Walking is pretty much my number one problem these days. If I can get to a point where I can walk long distances again with out being winded I will be happy. 

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
The wold is always going to be anti something. Going back 100 years ago it was anti african american, against womans right's, these days anti gay marriage....the point is- you can't let that stop you. You have to just go on with your life and make it the best life you possibly can. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Welcome! Best advice I can give would be- reach out to others. We are all going through the same thing you are. That's why we are here. If you need to talk, give us a holler. We are all in this fight for acceptance together


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? 

Alias is NoraBadora which is a pet (no pun intended ) name for my cat. My name is Meaghan

2 What brought you into the community? 

Looking for friends and people who accept me large or small. 

3 Why do you stay in the community? 

From reading around and posting a little, I've found everyone is really nice and caring. You can't stumble upon that often. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

Just your average fat chicky. 

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?

Well, I *am* a ssbbw. Most of the women in my family are as well. And well, I have only really met one FA in my life, and I'm on the hunt for more. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you? 

Skinny? No. Healthier - yes, and if that included smaller, so be it. 

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? 

hahahhahaha

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

hmmm...I haven't really been around here long enough to answer this. I hope to sometime attend a bash though!! 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

Not really either. I'm more just, tolerated, for the most part. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most?

My eyes and hands. I <3 them. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?

Hmmm...yes. And how would I change? Perhaps have more friends and feel more confident in myself. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?

I haven't really had one. 

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?

Yesh. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?

Just Lane Bryant for the most part. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?

I <3 Chicken. Just about every way. Ohhh that and cake. Mmmmmm.....

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?

I listen to music, watch movies, talk to friends, play video games. None of this has anything to do with my size. Except maybe if I want to go to a movie and the theater seats are tiny. >.<

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?

Present myself as a confident, and proud member of my community and help to promote size acceptance. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

Hehe...I am still new...so I would say, talk to me! 


How has this community made you feel? 

Awesome.


----------



## joh (Jul 12, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? *Jedd*

2 What brought you into the community? *Originally I was exploring my interest in larger women. Everything was a relatively new idea to me, but I knew I had always been attracted to larger women to varying degrees. I was looking for both answers to my questions and more erotica related material.*

3 Why do you stay in the community? *It's a very friendly and enjoyable environment!*

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? *A feeder and a "regular."*

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? *Recently, a lot! I've just entered a relationship with a very stunning and delightful BBW.*

6 If you could be skinny, would you? *N/A*

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? *Eventually, maybe. But not now.*

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? *My best experience was meeting my girlfriend *

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are praised? *Though I am partly the norm in that I am not fat, to the people who I have told I am a FA they have been very receptive and accepting of that.*

9 What part of your body do you like the most? *Chest? To be honest, I don't.*

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? *I hope I am! As for how would I have changed? Hopefully for the better. More involved mainly.*

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? *The mixing of size-acceptance conflicts with various sexuality-acceptance conflicts.*

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? *Opposite, indeed I do! Not attracted to my gender .*

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? *Walmart? Heh, no favourite stores.*

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? *Mexican for sure! The way I eat it it isn't nice to my waistline, lol. But in general, all food has been nice to my waistline though.*

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? *I like athletics -- baseball, basketball, footbag, frisbee, tennis. I also enjoy hanging with friends and my girlfriend . I also have an unhealthy obsession with computer programming. And no, size is not an issue since I'm slender.*

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? *I believe on a whole the world is becoming more accepting of many different lifestlyes, including a fat-centric lifestyle. I can only encourage those who aren't anti-fat and explain to those who aren't or are unfamiliar.*

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? *Don't be afraid to open up to not only people on this forum, but to people in your life about your preferences and lifestyle choices. They will be more understanding than you think.*


How has this community made you feel? *Very, very happy!*


----------



## TheOwl (Jul 13, 2009)

*1 What is your Name/Alias?*
TheOwl

*2 What brought you into the community?*
I was a FA without knowing what one was, happened upon Melanie Bell Stories, then moved to the rest of the stories and finally into community as a whole.

*3 Why do you stay in the community?*
It just feels right.

*4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*
I am a fat admirer I guess, the feeder thing just seems to have to many negative conitations.

*5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*
I am an FA and I like BBWs, but the impact on my life, I do not think is very different to it would be otherwise.

*6 If you could be skinny, would you?*
I used to be very skinny until turned about twenty, 140lbs, being 5 foot 9, then climbed to 160lbs, between then and twenty four, which I have stayed for last five years.

*6.2 If you could be fat, would you?*
Currently am happy with the weight I am, as it enables me to be competitive in running and playing the sunday league football, that I love. Maybe when I get to old to play regularly, I may get a bit bigger, but time will tell.

*7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*
I have meant to get to a bash in the UK for sometime, but just do not seem to get around to it. Once I am back in the UK I intend to definately go to one.

*8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*
N/A

*9 What part of your body do you like the most?*
No one part.

*10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
I first same across dimensions I think eight years ago now, and will I am sure still be here in another five. In the time I have been here I have become gradually more active and hopefully that will continue. Still suprises me though that this being my 50th post puts me in the top 5% of contributors of the almost twenty nine thousand members.

*11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
I did not find it until I was twenty one, rather than eleven when I first began to think I was a freak for liking larger women.

*12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*
My first sexual thoughts were about women that carried a few extra pounds and that certainly has not changed, only my acceptance of it has changed, I used to say I liked women with big breasts, I am now more open to saying I like BBWs.

*13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
When I last had a BBW girlfriend I found lots of store to be quite accomodating, although I do not know about for the SSBBWs, as she was not that big.

*14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*
I have always liked my food, be it healthy or fatty, of lots of different types, I just happen to do a lot of exercise, so stay reasonably in shape.

*15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
N/A

*16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*
Personally I think people should just get on with life and ultimately the fact that you are not bothered by these things will show other to be the same.

*17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
Just get involved, I guess.

*How has this community made you feel? *
Like I was not some kind of freak for liking women that carried a bit of extra weight than generally seemed acceptable.


----------



## ABellyGirl (Jul 26, 2009)

_1 What is your Name/Alias?_ ABellyGirl or LaBellyGirl

_2 What brought you into the community?_
I wanted to feel good about my body and find supporters. I am still debating over if I have what it takes to model.

_3 Why do you stay in the community?_
The people are really nice so far and have lots of supportive advice.

_4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?_
I am happy at my size but I did a bit of gaining for past relationships

_5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?_
I like them. My whole ancestry is filled with them too. I want to be around people like that. I miss having friends that don't talk about dieting as if controls the whole happiness of their existence.
I wish FA's were "out" more in good healthy ways. Smiling at a chubby girl now and then would be nice. You don't even have to say anything. Just smile. Maybe we need a secret hand sign?
_
6 If you could be skinny, would you?_
Even if I was thin my bone still would be plus size. At my thinnest I was a 14. I would never want to be boney where my hips rub through my skin. I would always like to be plush. 

_6.2 If you could be fat, would you?_
Been there, done that. As far as increasing beyond that, I would REALLY like to get pregnant.

_7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?_
Haven't been to one yet. Screwing up courage to try chat.

_8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?_
The normal people I care about are afflicted with ideas passed down from generations. They still think that everything I have done, even getting a MA, is overshadowed by my weight. 

But maybe they are right in one sense "norms" have made my plump life miserable in my past jobs with their gossip. I am very angry about the whole affair. Plus it makes praise so hard to take without feeling one is being manipulated.
_
9 What part of your body do you like the most?_
My long legs, hair, and my very fair skin.

_10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? _ 
I would like to be better dressed and more confident with someone in my life who respects me.
_
11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?_
Nothing really yet. I find the "adult" section a bit eye-popping, but that is what it is there for after all. Darn my mainstream Christian upbringing.

_12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?_
Yes. I like regular people too though. Love comes in all sizes.

_13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?_
Mainly Lane Bryant, Ross, thrift stores, and Ebay are the source of my clothes.
_
14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?_
Pizza and Hamburgers. For sweets I like Pineapple Upside Down Cake and strong Vanilla Ice Cream. I like to cook up gourmet organic meals too.

_15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? _ I used to be a big outdoors person. But now I can't hike as fast as thin people. And people yell shit at me when I try to exercise outside. So I spend time on the computer and playing World of Warcraft and fantasizing about my early days in the SCA.

My idea of a fun time is a good dinner, good movie, walk around somewhere natural, a car drive through the country, skinny dip in the ocean or a lake, a canoe ride. being the one who cooks dinner for the fish camp, making pancakes and biscuits over an open fire, being hugged often, and singing.
_
16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?_
I am tall and fat. Everyday I get up, get dressed, and face the world because I have too. I smile, I nod, and deep inside I want to slap people into minding their own business about my weight. I have lost jobs over this. My lifestyle and home have been taken from me because of this. Slap is such a hard word but in my childhood experience that was the ultimate cure for stupid. 
I think the only ways I could work toward change is to:
A) Go the April Flores/Beth Ditto path (who will probably end up like Ricki Lake) and be a cover girl for fat beauty.
B) Write/Create something really amazing that will change the way the world looks at everything.

_17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?_
I really can't comment as I am new too.

How has this community made you feel? 
Pretty damn good.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Jul 28, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Diamondeyes aka::: Rhonda

2 What brought you into the community? Looking for peeps with simular interests.

3 Why do you stay in the community? Love the talk and love the information.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? Reg....I guess. giggles

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Love'e, specially the men.... got one?

6 If you could be skinny, would you? HELL NO!

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? Done am fat.... love'n it.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? Never been to a BASH.... 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? At the age where it dont matter.....

9 What part of your body do you like the most? My huge hangin belly.....so soft and jiggley.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? I'd love to try and make it not so CLICKY! 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? the CLICKINESS!.... hate peeps ingoring what others say if they are not in the going "CLICK"!

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? YES..... love fat....

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Cathrine's. Lane Bryants.....

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? All foods, i dont discriminate.... No food is good for the waisteline, so the doctors would say....giggles.....

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? fun? computer, parks, driving, walking..... yes weight does hinder a persons activities..... FA's need to really know this....

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? Speaking out and showing the world that WE have a place here too.... Positive energy always a PLUS...

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Keep adding and posting. Even if the CLICKERS dont reply to what you say..... 


How has this community made you feel? sometimes discouraged, but I am strong willed and I am always here anyway.


----------



## edino (Jul 28, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? 
Edward

2 What brought you into the community? 
I'm fat and have accepted that

3 Why do you stay in the community? 
To be encouraged, having friends

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? 
Regular, but do not watch my weight anymore. I do not force feed myself to gain

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? 
I'm one myself.

6 If you could be skinny, would you? 
No

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? 
Yes, but less fat than I'm now

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
Never been at a bash, but I enjoy chat and email.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Never teased. Sometimes people are amazed, and some praise it

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Belly and Breast

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Yes, I probably be more fat. I do not find a lot of motivation in me to reduce weight; people here love fatties.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
None

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Yes

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Typically malls. They have transport like scooters and proper seats. Smaller stores I never visit

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Fasts food, KFC, Chillies. Its very bad for the waistline

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I watch TV, spent a lot of time on the internet, love eating in general, dinning is my favorite and just casually go to a coffee shop. I would love to visit places, but cannot walk for long periods

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
Make myself visible and promote that fat people are happy and contributing people

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Enjoy your life to the fullest!


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 29, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? 
Szombathy

2 What brought you into the community? 
I used to read copies of the print dimensions on the magazine rack of the sadly now defunct Cody's bookstore in Berkeley, CA. I think at one point in 1994 or so the print magazine urged people to check out the website. So I checked.

3 Why do you stay in the community? 
I find a sense of belonging here--at times when one's own sense of one's desires are insufficient to allay any since of insecurity and at times when those physically around you don't seem to support your attractions or interests. I also find the discussion usually non-judgmental and oftentimes surprisingly mentally engaging, especially in the lounge or the defunct Hyde Park.

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? 
I am a feeder, when I have the opportunity to do so.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? 
I suppose it depends on the FA/BBW/BHM. It does affect my romantic life and my relationship with family a bit.

6 If you could be skinny, would you? 
Probably not, though I don't think it would bother me a lot. I have been thin in the past, and it was fine.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? 
Not real sure. On the one hand it would make it difficult to do certain activities I enjoy; on the other, I'm not totally opposed to mutual gaining fantasies.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
Only been to one bash; it was a good experience. I enjoyed feeling like my signals would not be misinterpreted. Plus, it was interesting to see the different personalities of people and the kind of groups that were formed.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
Was teased for being a dork when younger; never much teased for my preference for fat women.

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
Eyes, I guess.

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
Probably. I will gradually feel more comfortable coming out of my shell and actually interacting with people.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
People who come on dims solely for the purposes of objectification; the occasionally cliquish or insider mentality of some regulars.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
More than a few.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
I try to avoid visiting stores whenever possible.

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Vietnamese, Thai, Indian, Mexican. Some of it is good for the waistline, other dishes not. It depends on what one orders.

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
I am not myself particularly fat, but many of the things I enjoy doing for fun (hiking, jogging, playing tennis) would be difficult to share with a larger BBW. In the past when I have been with fat women, I have either substituted short walks for hiking or have emphasized the other leisure activities I like (playing the piano, singing, board games, films, cooking).

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I would love to make people who I know do not like the way they look see themselves through the eyes of those who do.

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
Read posts widely--don't just head to the paysite board. Don't be as afraid as I was to contribute.


----------



## goodthings (Aug 3, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Stephanie/goodthings

2 What brought you into the community? Looking for links regarding fat sexuality

3 Why do you stay in the community? I have not figured that out yet

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? Just a regular old fat woman

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? I have only met one and he made me feel sexy but generally they don't affect me much as they are not around

6 If you could be skinny, would you? Not skinny but "normal" would be nice

6.2 If you could be fat, would you? HELL NO

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online? None

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised? Teased and generally hated upon

9 What part of your body do you like the most? Eyes

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Probably, I would change but not giving a shit what the people here and elsewhere think of me and my body

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? Bullies, discrimination, argumentativeness, hierarchy, anger, creepy stuff, lack of response, non acceptance

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Body does not affect me that much (I don't think), it is more face, shoes, eyes and hair

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Penningtons and yes it is size friendly, winners (at times), sephoria, price smart, liquidation world... 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Hmmm, a hard one. 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? I shop, go to restaurants, go to movies, and of course my size gets in the way. I need time to rest when I shop, sometimes cannot fit into the restaruants and my ass is wedged into the seats at a movie and i have to have the seats next to me free or i end up taking over the other persons space. I would do a lot more things if my body was able, I would love to go rafting, scuba diving, sailing, hiking, etc

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? "be the change you wish to see if the world"

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Give yourself time and don't let the pricks (here and in real life) get you down


How has this community made you feel? Annoyed and hurt and sometimes pleased and acknowledged


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been meaning to submit a response to this for a while, so I guess now that everybody's probably forgotten about this thread, it's as good a time as any...

*1 What is your Name/Alias?*

Steve a.k.a. steve aka / aka / steve (aka)

*2 What brought you into the community?*

Originally, like my most banal bros., for the fappage. 

I've been lurking around Dims for an eternity, since the OLD boards. I even used to subscribe to the old print version of Dimensions. I've posted intermittently over the years but only recently have I been more active. I have a unique perspective here, I'm technically a newbie but I've been around the block a few times. I know many of the regulars by rep but they don't know me at all. Sorry, I'm trying to be better.

*3 Why do you stay in the community?*

Because I'm meeting some totally cool people who share similar likes. 

*4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*

Just one of the regulars with feeder tendencies.

*5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*

BBWs make life totally worth living, especially my lovely wife. Fellow FAs make me feel less like a freak, or, at least, make me feel more proud of my freak status. The freaks shall inherit the earth!

*6 If you could be skinny, would you?*

Well I guess the answer would have to be yes, because I already am skinny.

*6.2 If you could be fat, would you?*

Nah, not really into that for myself. Being tall already has enough disadvantages as it is. My aching head...

*7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*

I've had lots of fun at the Portland Chunky Dunks this summer, meeting people. They're size positive swimming events that are really awesome! 

*8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*

It gets really old hearing people in my profession bash on fat people. My co-workers know my wife is fat yet a few of the more superficial ones still say some rather unkind things about fat people right in front of me. I do call them on it for the most part but sometimes it's just easier to ignore the comments. These people are mostly young, stupid, and blithely insensitive. They're not really worth the bother to call out and definitely not people I'd wanna hang out with in the real world anyway. I choose my battles, though, and have been working to fairly good effect on changing the general tone regarding this around the workplace. 

However, outside of work, my "normal" friends are cool with my FA-ness. I guess that's why they're called friends...

*9 What part of your body do you like the most?*

Most people like my eyes.
My wife really likes my legs.
But my favorite body part is my brain. (I is intelligent, hyuck, hyuck!)

*10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*

Yes, I hope to still be here as well as be a more active part, with many friends. I want to learn more about myself and, through this, maybe to help others learn more about themselves too. (Yes, I am quite aware of the dorky nature of that statement, but at least the dorkiness cancels out the pretentiousness of it. Hopefully...)

*11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*

The bullshit infighting! Being passionate is one thing, but being a dick because of those passions is quite another.

*12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*

Oh, yes! Opposite gender with many, MANY extra pounds!

*13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*

I hate clothes shopping as I'm a tall guy with big feet. I do go to a shoe store in town called Oddball to find shoes big enough to fit my size 15 feet. That was an almost orgasmic experience to find that place as I'd just gotten used to shoving my feet into too small shoes.

*14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*

I really like Greek food and no it is not "good" for my waistline. But I guess that depends on what you define as good...

*15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*

I'm a huge movie buff. We don't watch pre-programmed TV but do see about five or more movies on DVD a week. I'm also really into music (pretty much all genres except mainstream) and books (especially sci-fi). I enjoy science and philosophy. Hiking and bike riding is cool too, but sadly haven't done that much this summer.

Oh, and I've also written some WG stories, posted here and over at my DA page. I've been doing this for years and even have a few in the old Stories Archive of the Weight Room. Be warned, they are rather extreme.

*16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*

Tell people that being fat is not the worst thing one could be and to help them see what I see, that it can be beauteous! The health problems associated with it are overrated. People of any and every size have health issues associated with their lifestyles. Even athletic people often have premature joint problems causing chronic pain and arthritis. Believe me, I know this as I work in the medical field and see these people all the time. 

Life is too short to worry about superficial things like fat, especially if it's fat on someone else's body!

*17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*

Try to temper your statements with good judgment. The passions here run high and can easily get the better of you, so be wary before posting things. Just because you may or may not be into something does not necessarily mean someone else is or isn't into it either.


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527 (Aug 9, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias?
Adam BoneCrusher527

2 What brought you into the community?
Always loved fat and being big

3 Why do you stay in the community?
Because I like it 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
gainer

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
idk 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
no

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
already am but yes bigger

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
reading peoples stories

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
teased unfourtunetly

9 What part of your body do you like the most?
my stomach 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
yes 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
idk

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
Love them

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Champs and footlocker

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
pizza and burgers and yes amazing for my waistline

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
swim in public

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
show how happy we all are at our size

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
just be open

How has this community made you feel? 
great about being fat


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 10, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? felecia/superodalisque


2 What brought you into the community?
i was looking for the old defunct BBW magazine an it came up on google

3 Why do you stay in the community?

i really love a lot of the people here. i feel protective of other BBWs and i like to help them if i ever have anything to offer. i hate it that so many have had such bad experiences. we need each other. i know a lot of BBWs here personally and they are a lot of fun. its great being around people who understand a lot of things and i don't have to explain every little thing to them. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?

just a regular


5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? 

they all have a good affect on my life because they all force me to look at myself and how i think about things and modify what i need to when i need to. its nice being around people who have different perspectives and experiences even though we have certain things in common.


6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Skinny? no, not willingly

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?

n/a 

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?

just getting to see how nice people are and how they are really so much more wonderful in person than you could ever guess from online.

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?

i'm praised. i'm not sensitive about my size so i think that helps people to relax. i also don't feel bad about myself and i also believe that creates an atmosphere where other people don't see me negatively either. 


9 What part of your body do you like the most?

i really can't choose. i appreciate all of it.


10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? i'm not sure. i really can't say. 

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
negativity and hostility

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
i like all kinds of bodies. they all have something beautiful about them if you care to look.

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
Avenue, Ashley Stewart, Lane Bryant, target, walmart, macy's, max azria, banana republic, whitehouse/black market, j.jill, neiman marcus, betsy johnson...lots more. i like shopping and it doesn't have to be a store that specifically carries my size

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
i like thai, greek, italian,chinese, and also basic m&p. i'm not very picky. it depends on what you mean by good for the waistline

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? i like dancing , gardening, traveling, going out etc... my weight doesn't generally get in my way too much. i always find ways to be accommodated or to accommodate myself.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? i don't approach the world a being antifat. i try to show a new way of being.


17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?

enjoy yourself. never do anything you don't want to do. be true to yourself. make lots of friends. ask lots of questions and observe. people here have a lot to teach you. and don't forget to school people yourself.
__________________


----------



## Jasminium (Aug 10, 2009)

1 What is your Name/Alias? Jasmine/Jasminium

2 What brought you into the community? I was looking for size positive sites.

3 Why do you stay in the community? Seeing and reading about all of these beautiful fat women (and men) reminds me that fat and ugly are not synonymous and that I can be fat, healthy, and hot all at the same time. 

4 Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars? Regular.

5 How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life? Its nice to know that FAs actually exist, or at least thats what I hear. The BHMs are nice to look at, and so are the BBWs for that matter. 

6 If you could be skinny, would you?
Nope, I have spent way too much on my wardrobe to give it up.

6.2 If you could be fat, would you?
Already am.

7 What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I never attended an event and Im much more of a lurker than a poster. 

8 How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
When I was younger I was always teased, but now Im more often praised because Im such a snazzy dresser. 

9 What part of your body do you like the most? Legs. 

10 Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change? Yes, hopefully I will become more and more confident and happy with myself as I am.

11 What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you? The misogyny, its not rampant or anything, but annoying just the same.

12 Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds? Yes. 

13 So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly? Torrid, Target, Rainbow, Macys, and yes theyre all size friendly. 

14 What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline? Mexican and Indian are my two favorites right now. And all food is good for my waistline. 

15 What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do? For fun I go dancing, movies, try out new restaurants. I think the only time my size nearly prevented me from doing something was when I went to the boardwalk in Santa Cruz, I dont even recall what the ride was but the guy barely got the harness over me. Wont be doing that again.

16 The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle? I would put more fat people in the media, on film, and on magazine covers. 

17 Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs? Just try to let go of the negativity and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

1. What is your Name/Alias?
*Ellen/Grandi Floras*

2. What brought you into the community?
*I was surfing the net for something to do and found Dimensions and have been a member since.*

3. Why do you stay in the community?
*I like the people here and I feel that many of the members here are like me and have the same issues as myself too.*

4. Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
*I am just me, I don't fit into any of those categories....*

5. How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
*I cannot say that any of those affect my life, but they do here to a certain extent here at Dimensions, I have never met either one in real life.*

6. If you could be skinny, would you?
*I wouldn't want to be skinny because that is unhealthy, but I would like to be at a more healthy weight so that I could do more things and go out ane enjoy more of life that I am now with only having the energy to do my six day a week job, but not having any energy left for anything else.*

7. If you could be fat, would you?
*To late, already am.... *

8. What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
*I have never had the pleasure of going to a Bash because I live to far away.*

9. How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
*I have never been disrespected in any way because of my weight, I think that it is because I carry myself the way that I do. I am happy with who I am and I think that most people respect that.*

10. What part of your body do you like the most?
*I like all of me and people need to accept me just the way that I am.*

11. Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
*Yes, I will be here, but I don't change for anyone, I would make a change in my weight as I am dieting again as I want to be healthier and be able to do more things and have the energy to do them, but other than that, people have to take me as I am, I won't change for anyone else....*

12. What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
*I think that the biggest disappointment I have ever experienced here was a few women got a bit testy with me at one point and I left the Forum for awhile. I don't know what their problem was, but all they could do was pick on me, but that is long past.*

13. Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
*Yes, I do like a man with a bit of padding, there is nothing like cuddling up to a big man... *

14. So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
*I don't visit many stores as I rarely have the time with working six days a week, I do most of my clothes shopping online with Roman's, Women Within and Lane Bryant.......*

15. What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
*I like most foods if they are prepared right, there are only a very few that I have eating that I won't eat again.*

16. What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
*I don't normally have time for fun, I work six days a week and when I am not working, I am relaxing here at home. I hope that some day I will be able to have fun, but for now, I only know other people have it. *

17. The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
*I think that the best thing for a change in the World would be for people to just accept others as they want to be accepted, it isn't a hard concept at all.....*

18. Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
*Just be yourself and interact with other's here, you will make some good friends that have things in common with you. This is a very homey place and most of the people here are very accepting of you...... You can't get to know anyone unless they are real here. *


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Aug 10, 2009)

1. What is your Name/Alias?
Kasey/StaySafeTonight

2. What brought you into the community?
This was the first site I ever found as a confused boy who loved bigger women. 

3. Why do you stay in the community?
The awesome people, the intelligent conversation and...oh yeah! The most gorgeous women on the planet are on here!

4. Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?
I guess I'm an admirer with aspirations of Feeder?

5. How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?
They are some of the people I can relate to most- a group of people who have gone against society's standards to pursue what is beautiful to themselves. That's awesome.

6. If you could be skinny, would you?
I am! I'm not skinny- I think I keep myself in pretty good shape- though with my metabolism I will always be a thin guy

7. If you could be fat, would you?
I don't think so. I have nothing against it though.

8. What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?
I have no money since it all goes to school so I've never been to one. I have seen pictures from them and hated myself for not going every time I see one.

9. How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?
A little of both

10. What part of your body do you like the most?
I like all of me just fine..... but I like my hands. I couldn't play my instruments without them! 

11. Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?
I hope I'll be here- though I see things getting so busy I'd post once a blue moon (though I kind of do that already). I just hope I'm friends with as many people here as I can be.

12. What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?
I haven't had one yet!

13. Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?
I love my women with extra pounds. I think it accentuates the beauty of a woman. I like big girls- but there is a limit. I don't like immobility or anything close to that.

14. So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?
To me? It's hard to find clothes that fit my 5'8" 130 lb frame well. So when I shop with a BBW I understand their pain... just on the other side of the spectrum. Everything is too big!

15. What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?
Pie. God I could live off of it- though I've tried- it won't go to my waist line at all.

16. What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?
My smallness keeps me from lifting heavy things, and hard manual labor is hard just because I can't keep up with the 6'2" 200lb guys I use to work with.

17. The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?
I have been singing for bands since I was 14. And every night I would talk about discrimination of all kinds and I would voice my preference of big girls-and I'll continue to do so.... once I finish this damn album.

18. Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?
You love something for a reason and there is nothing wrong about it. Pursue what you love now or regret it the rest of your life. These people are basically here to help!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry if this seems long, and really pointless....

*1. What is your Name/Alias?*
-M&M 

*2. What brought you into the community?*
-I was just browsing the internet one day and I came across it. 

*3. Why do you stay in the community?*
-It seems like a great website, and I want to meet some new online friends, as well as learn a lot about the community. 
*
4. Are you a Gainer/Feedee/Feeder or just one of the regulars?*
-I guess I consider myself a regular, but things can always be subjective. I consider myself to be a BBW. 
*
5. How do FAs/BBWs/BHM affect your life?*
I'm not sure how to answer this... I guess FAs boost my confidence more seeing as how they are attracted and compliment BBWs like myself a lot, which is very nice. But BBWs also do seeing as how I used to hate myself for being fat but I now see it can be very good and VERY sexy. Haha. 

*6. If you could be skinny, would you?*
I've never really been skinny, and I don't know what it's like. But I guess if I could, sure. But I already like how I am.
*
6.2. If you could be fat, would you?*
I'm already fat, not huge though, LoL.

*7. What was your best experience at a bash, get together or just online?*
I haven't had any of those experiences, and very few online. 

*8. How do people of the norm affect you, are you teased or are you praised?*
I used to get teased so much when I was younger because of my size, but now I've grown confident and the people around me like me even more for that reason. I've met a lot of people just because of my straight-forward bubbly personality. 

*9. What part of your body do you like the most?*
I like everything... but especially my boobs and my leg/butt area. I look goood. 

*10. Do you see yourself in this community in the next 5 years, if so, how would you change?*
Maybe, considering I'm online a lot and I like this community. I will still be me, obviously, but hopefully 110% confident, more sexy, and friends with many people on here. 
*
11. What is the biggest disappointment of this community for you?*
I haven't experienced anything disappointing yet. 
*
12. Do you like the opposite/same gender with a few extra pounds?*
I like males being tall and husky, big fluffy guys... and as for females like myself, I think they would look fine skinny or bigger, but I like seeing them bigger. It's just more.. womanly. 

*13. So, tell us what stores you visit, are they size friendly?*
Size friendly? Normally I go to Deb, WalMart or Fashion Bug.They have sizes for everyone. LoL. 

*14. What kind of food do you enjoy most, is this food good for your waistline?*
God, I eat way too much but it's all so good... I love pizza, chinese, fast food... everything is just so good and I'm very positive it's been good to my waistline. 

*15. What do you do for fun, does your size get in the way of doing things you would like to do?*
Not usually. The only trouble I normally have with my weight is getting kind of tired more easily than I used to. 

*16. The world is very anti fat, how would you help change the world to help accept our lifestyle?*
I'd have to think about that a lot.. but for now I'd just say keep my head held high and strut my stuff haha.

*17. Any advice for any of the people that are new to the community, such as BBWs/FAs?*
Not really, I'm a newbie myself. 

*How has this community made you feel?*
Proud to be me, and glad there are guys and girls out there who are happy and fun being themselves and guys who actually aren't shallow, LoL.


----------

